# ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.

YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!

YES IT IS TRUE THEY HAVE ONLY GIVEN ME ONE YEAR LEFT TO LIVE BUT SEE I'M A SURVIVOR AND I WILL WIN THIS BATTLE.

SEE GANGSTER CALLED ME FROM THE MAJESTIC HE HAD HEARD EVEN INSIDE THEY THINK OF ME HE SAID TO BE STRONG AND KEEP MY HEAD UP HIGH AND FIGHT FIGHT AND I TOLD HIM THAT I WOULD FIGHT AND IM GOING TO WIN THIS BATTLE!!!!!!

SEE PEOPLE LIKE THAT MAKE IT WORTH BEING IN THIS INDUSTRY AND THERE OTHERS THAT MAKE YOU SOMETIME WANT TO GIVE UP BUT IM NOT A QUITER SO I CAN'T GIVE UP THEN I'M A FAILURE. 

I KNOW THAT I HAVE MADE A STATEMENT FOR THE FEMALE LOWRIDERS IN THIS COUNTRY I HAVE TRIED MY BEST TO PUT IT DOWN FOR YEARS YEAH FOR YEARS I'M OLD I KNOW LMAO.

I HAVE TO LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE OF THINGS AND PRAY AND HOPE FOR THE BEST. THE SUPPORT IS GREAT SO FOR ALL THAT KNOW ME I LOVE YOU GUYS.

AND YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm Really Sorry To Hear This  ...Be Strong.. I'm Sure I can Speak For All The Homies From This End(Toronto),that your in our prayers..


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Dang Im so Sorry to hear this.You are 1 cool azz LADY.You have a great personality.And your outlook on life and situations u handle them very well.Im very sowwy to hear this .Continue to be stronge because like always your showing strength.





Love ya
Big Swanga


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 05:35 AM~6195256
> *HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!
> ...



As long as you think positive, have faith, and know deep inside that you will overcome this... you will do fine...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING EVERYONE I WILL TRY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE WHOLE NEXT YEAR WHATEVER MY HEALTH WILL ALLOW ME I DEFINATELY WILL TRY TO MAKE THE SUPER SHOW FIRST SURGERY SCHEDULED FOR WITH 9 DAYS SO HEAR WE GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CHERYL WE HAVE TALKED SO MANY TIMES, AND YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT YA. WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN LIKE FAMILY, AND WE ALWAYS WILL. YOU WILL MAKE IT THROUGH THIS, JUST KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND KEEP PUSHING FOREWARD. I THINK THIS BEST SUITS YOU AND HOW YOU TREAT PEOPLE:

I HAVE MONEY 
ITS TRUST AND CHARACTER I WANT AROUND ME!!
WHO YOU CHOSE TO BE AROUND YOU LETS YOU KNOW WHO YOU REALLY ARE!!! 
HELPING A FRIEND IN NEED, IN EXCHANGE FOR KNOWING WHAT A MAN IS MADE OF, THAT IS A PRICE I CAN LIVE WITH!!!!!

DIRTY


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear that just keep fighting and keep your faith in God


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY DIRTY YOU KNOW WHAT BATTLES I HAVE HAD TO FIGHT TO STAY ME I'M VERY PROUD TO HAVE HAD YOU AND YOUR WIFE IN MY HOUSE FOR THE WEEK IT GAVE ME A CHANCE TO REALLY GET TO KNOW YOU AND I CAN SAY I'M PROUD TO HAVE YOU AS  A FRIEND A REAL FRIEND.



> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 18 2006, 06:12 AM~6195309
> *CHERYL WE HAVE TALKED SO MANY TIMES, AND YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT YA.  WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN LIKE FAMILY, AND WE ALWAYS WILL.  YOU WILL MAKE IT THROUGH THIS, JUST KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND KEEP PUSHING FOREWARD.  I THINK THIS BEST SUITS YOU AND HOW YOU TREAT PEOPLE:
> 
> I HAVE MONEY
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 08:16 AM~6195318
> *HEY DIRTY YOU KNOW WHAT BATTLES I HAVE HAD TO FIGHT TO STAY ME I'M VERY PROUD TO HAVE HAD YOU AND YOUR WIFE IN MY HOUSE FOR THE WEEK IT GAVE  ME A CHANCE TO REALLY GET TO KNOW YOU AND I CAN SAY I'M PROUD TO HAVE YOU AS   A FRIEND A REAL FRIEND.
> *


much love girl


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cheryl I'm so sorry to hear this. Be strong girl and you'll overcome this. Don't worry about SuperShow or next year's tour. You know your Rollerz family will take care of everything for you, we got your back.

You'll be in our hearts and prayers. Keep it up and be strong


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn cheryl sorry to hear that... my prayers go out to you


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i will say a prayer for you..things will work out and get better..all of us from ALTERED IMAGES wish you the best :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS CHERLY, YOU ARE VERY STRONG AND WILL OVERCOME THIS,MINE AS WELL OF ALL OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU! IF YOU NEED ANYTHING YOU KNOW YOU CAN COUNT ON US. IF YOU DONT HAVE FAMILY THEN YOU DONT HAVE NOTHING, AND YOU KNOW YOU HAVE THE BIGGEST FAMILY WORLDWIDE! FROM TIGGER AND ALL THE NEW MEXICO ROLLERZ.
R.O. FOR LIFE!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,
You will be in our prayer, we believe in a miricle working God. Do your part to fight and He will make a way. If there is any thing you need from a spiritual aspect please contact me....

God Bless....

Alex
Gangs to Grace CC
So. Cal.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

May God be with you through this and keep your head up i will pray for you and your family :angel:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU SEE THAT WHAT BEING PART OF ONE OF THE LARGEST INDUSTRIES CAN DO FOR YOU GIVE YOU HOPE

WHO SAID LOWRIDING WAS FOR THE BIRDS.

WE HAVE SHOWN THEM OVER AND OVER THT WE ARE BIGGER THN THAT

LOVE YOU ALL  :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

JUST KEEP UR HEAD UP AND THINK POSITIVE CHERYL. UR IN MY PRAYERS. ROLLERZ FOR LIFE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cheryl,
Keep fighting the Good fight girl!Be strong and beat this thing!
Much love,hearts and prayers to you and your family!

LIL RICC.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

CHERYL,

I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR THIS ... I'M SURE I SPEAK FOR NOT ONLY MYSELF, BUT FOR OTHER FEMALE RIDERS AS WELL, WHEN I SAY THAT YOU ARE A TRUE INSPIRATION TO US ALL ... YOU ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ... I'M SURE YOU WILL OVERCOME THIS ... JUST KEEP YOUR HEAD UP ... AND MAY GOD BE WITH YOU THROUGH THIS ... 

DENA


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 18 2006, 10:46 AM~6195986
> *Cheryl,
> Keep fighting the Good fight girl!Be strong and beat this thing!
> Much love,hearts and prayers to you and your family!
> ...


MAN SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER AGAIN, I RE-BOOTED MY PHONE, AND YOU WAS NOT SAVED TO MY SIM CARD :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

good luck with your surgery Cheryl - stay up and stay positive 

you've proven everyone wrong to this point - now prove them doctors wrong :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry to hear the badd news keep your head up and dont let it put you down,my prayers go out to you and your familiy.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry to hear the badd news keep your head up and dont let it put you down,my prayers go out to you and your familiy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CHERYL, LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE..KEEP YOUR HEAD UP. IF YOU HAVE SURVIVED ALL THE HATE AND JEALOUSY THROUGH THE YEARS, IM SURE YOU WILL SURVIVE AND FIGHT THIS BATTLE AS YOU DID THE OTHERS. I KNOW THE EXTREME OF THIS SICKNESS AND I MYSELF HAD LOST MY FATHER OVER IT :angry: FIGHT IT GIRL I GOT TRUST IN YOU! BESIDES, YOU'RE A WOMAN BUT WITH A HEART OF A MAN, IM SURE YOU HAD HEARED THIS BEFORE  SEE YOU ON THIS YEAR'S SUPER SHOW, AND NEXT YEAR'S AND THE YEARS TO COME THINK POSITIVE, PRAYERS WILL BE SAVED FOR YOU.....GET YOUR ROLL ON!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 18 2006, 06:51 PM~6196015
> *good luck with your surgery Cheryl - stay up and stay positive
> 
> you've proven everyone wrong to this point - now prove them doctors wrong  :biggrin:
> *


Tru dat, phuck the doctors man. They're so quick to diagnose and get you out of there so they don't have to mess with you and move on to the next patient.

People defy the odds everyday and I know you got the love, support, and will power to go out and do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

Big Sis..you aint going anywhere, you still have 40 Super Shows to Finish! :biggrin: The Man upstairs is taking care of you, Hope for a SPEEDY recovery & make sure that you come to the SUPER SHOW, You did alot or should I say too much this year...& I know the whole RO Family is proud of what you have done! just take it easy, trust in GOD..youll be aight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Be strong and you will over come it.
If there is anything we can do to help out let us know.
All of us from GOODTIMES Orange County are praying for you.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Keep your head up girl, we're all pulling for you.


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Cheryl, we've never met but I've seen you putting it down at various LRM shows. Just by looking at you, I can tell that you are a very strong woman. You don't take any crap from anyone so please use that same mentality to fight your disease. Even though most of us belong to different clubs, we all belong to the same Lowriding family. You have a huge amount of friends and family so don't forget to call on us if you need anything. Take care.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Cheryl, have faith and keep your head up...you're in my families prayers...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

AGAIN THANK YOU FOR ALL THE PM AND THE SUPPORT I REALLY LOVE YOU GUYS ALOT AND TO MY HATERZ ONLY YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE YOU THINK YOU GOT ME BEAT YOUR WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CHERYL I WILL PRAY FOR YOU,,,,,,YOU CAN BEAT THIS,MUCH LOVE FROM YOU R BIG HOMIE ,BIG RICH,,,,,,IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING ILL BE HERE FOR YOU!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Cheryl,
My club and send prayers for you,your family and your club.If theres anything we can do to help.Please let us know.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cheryl im so sorry to hear this, we really dont know each other except for when we were briefly introduced to each other in san antonio. i wish you the best, im sure you will pull thru all of this.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Cheryl, Our prayers are with you. Keep the faith and on behalf of myself and TECHNIQUES World Wide stay strong. *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry to hear that ull pull thorught thew like when i when blind and now i can c better and im not one many meds ull pull thew like it didnt happend

RO 4 LIFE


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry to hear that ull pull thorught thew like when i went blind and now i can c better and im not one many meds ull pull thew like it didnt happend

RO 4 LIFE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cheryl, our prayers are with you, fight this battle dont give up and keep your head up and remember that the man upstairs is on your side.

TURTLE


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/47x2tqo.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
*undefined* 
MAY GOD BE WITH YOU IN THIS DIFFICULT TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THE WHOLE FAMILY GOT YOUR BACK*


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

MANNY IS THIS THE POSTER



> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 03:32 PM~6198523
> *THE WHOLE FAMILY GOT YOUR BACK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 05:32 PM~6198523
> *THE WHOLE FAMILY GOT YOUR BACK
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEN SOME MOTHERFUCKING MORE


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

KEEP YOU'R HEAD UP! THE LORD DOES WONDERS JUST HAVE FAITH IN HIM..WE WILL ALL PRAY


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 18 2006, 04:31 PM~6198889
> *KEEP YOU'R HEAD UP! THE LORD DOES WONDERS JUST HAVE FAITH IN HIM..WE WILL ALL PRAY
> *


x2

WE PRAYING FOR YOU IN N.C. TOO BABY GIRL. STAY STRONG!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 04:32 PM~6198523
> *THE WHOLE FAMILY GOT YOUR BACK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

KEEP YO HEAD UP GIRL... SHIT LIVE LIFE TO ITS FULLEST.... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING... AND PROVE THEM DOCTERS WRONG....


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

Cheryl, sorry to hear this, but you know we are all praying for you and your family in this time in your life. Keep your head up and shake them haters off! Rollerz Only got your back!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks guys i hope to see you all in vega got big plans


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

All My family sends their LUV. GOD WILL LOOK OVER YOUR AND YOURS. NOW AND FOREVER.

ANGEL


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

CHERYL HOPE YOU GET BETTER AND I KNOW THINGS WILL TURN OUT OK


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry to hear about the fight your going through but you have lots of support from the lowriding community  keep your positive attitude me and my wife (cadiqueen) will be thinking about you :thumbsup:


----------



## DADILLAC (Sep 9, 2006)

AS JOHNNY BROUGHT ME IN 2 THIS FAMILY AND TOOK ME UNDER HIS WING HE TOLD ME SHIT COULD GET DEEP IF ONE OF THE OTHER BROTHERS OR SISTERS NEEDED A HAND. I DONT THINK THERE ARE ENOUGH CANDELS AT THE SUPERMARKET TO LIGHT FOR THIS, BUT IF I HAVE TO GO TO THREE STORES I WILL . YOU ARE A TRUE INSPERATION TO NOT ONLY THE LADIES BUT ALSO THOSE OF US NEW THE FAMILY JUST TRYEN TO MAKE OUR MARK. PLEASE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AS WE ALL KEEP OURS BOWED. OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AS YOU WIN THIS WAR ONE DAY AT A TIME. 
SINCERLY
DELOS AKA DADILLAC 
SOCORRO N.M. CHAPTER


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU COOL PEEPS GOT TO MEET YOU AT LAST YEARS SUPERSHOW .OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU IF NEED ANYTHING JUST HIT US UP.HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THIS YEARS SHOW MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FROM THE OC


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

SORRY TO HEAR THIS, JUST KEEP YOUR FAITH IN GOD CAUSE HE WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS , WE WILL KEEP YOU IN OUR PRAYERS !


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR GOOD WISHES




> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 18 2006, 09:47 PM~6201002
> *SORRY TO HEAR THIS, JUST KEEP YOUR FAITH IN GOD CAUSE HE WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS , WE WILL KEEP YOU IN OUR PRAYERS !
> *


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

you''l be in my prayers sor sure, stay strong and dont give up!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, YOUR STRONG AND GOING TO BEAT IT ROLLERZ FOR LIFE :angel: :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 04:16 PM~6198748
> *MANNY IS THIS THE POSTER
> *


A PART OF IT....I EMAILED YOU THE WHOLE THING...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Cheryl.....

Time is what you make of it, let no one tell what will be, make it what you want it to be.....

I can feel what your going through i myself underwent a surgery that went wrong and my parents were told to expect the worse and that i wasn't going to make it, after 2 months, I was giving three days to wake up and get off life support....

I woke up at the last min., doctor said it was a miracle, it wasnt my time to go...

I'm a fighter just as i know you are! :thumbsup: 

You've done alot for this industry and held it down in a major way for all the ladies and your RO family, do your thing, and keep your head up.....

Or as a good friend always tells me...

"The most important thing is not to panic!"--John Kennedy


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

cheryl,

keep your head up and by no means give up.... im going through a sickness with my mom being diagnosed with cancer throughout her body..... i will pray for you as i do for my mom everyday........ take it one step at a time.... LOTS OF LOVE

fred

OURLIFE C C


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

im sorry to hear that its always hard to hear someone is ill. but hold your head up and let the greatest doctor of them all take care of you... ( GOD ). just have FAITH and everything will work out. just look how many people have responded and you will know that you are in everyone's mind and heart.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

A TRIPLE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 19 2006, 03:14 AM~6201890
> *Cheryl.....
> 
> Time is what you make of it, let no one tell what will be, make it what you want it to be.....
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you again everyone see i thought i was alone for while there its nice to know everyone does care :0  

thank you to joe from lifestyle im glad your the one that has my old monte you have mad it beautiful i dont have words i love the yellow you can tell everyone i di know how to build lowriders



> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 18 2006, 04:41 PM~6198922
> *x2
> 
> WE PRAYING FOR YOU IN N.C. TOO BABY GIRL. STAY STRONG!
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 19 2006, 05:56 PM~6202592
> *thank you again everyone see i thought i was alone for while there its nice to  know everyone does care :0
> 
> thank you to joe from lifestyle im glad your the one that has my old monte you have mad it beautiful i dont have words i love the yellow  you can tell everyone i di know how to build lowriders
> *



We DO care girl. Like someone told me a couple days ago, Youre in Rollerz Only, you'll NEVER be alone


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank tony for all your support :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2006, 08:06 AM~6202659
> *We DO care girl.  Like someone told me a couple days ago,  Youre in Rollerz Only, you'll NEVER be alone
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you coming from you thanks




> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 19 2006, 03:14 AM~6201890
> *Cheryl.....
> 
> Time is what you make of it, let no one tell what will be, make it what you want it to be.....
> ...


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

cheryl : sorry to hear this.our pray go out to you and your family.keep your head up and stay strong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 19 2006, 10:56 AM~6202592
> *
> thank you to joe from lifestyle im glad your the one that has my old monte you have mad it beautiful i dont have words i love the yellow  you can tell everyone i di know how to build lowriders
> *


which monte carlo??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 19 2006, 11:09 AM~6203914
> *which monte carlo??
> *


his new one,see you didnt know :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 PM~6203992
> *his new one,see you didnt know :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn, I'm sorry to hear of this...I couldn't overlook this topic once I read the name "Cheryl", you showed me mad love when I was out in Cali on the Shaw! I'll keep you in my prayers  :angel:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Cheryl, I don't know you personally, but just know that in spite of your diagnosis
You are God’s chosen vessel, In spite of the doctor’s report God still has the final say.Believe that God is able to carry you step by step through this valley which is nothing but a shadow to your mountain of victory tomorrow. Hang in there and in reading your words I can already tell that you have won half the battle because your outllok, and attitude towards this is so POSITIVE!!! Surround yourself by all those who LOVE you and find encouragement through those who you LOVE!! God 


Bless You!!

VERO


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR ILLESS, MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU.GOD BLESS


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank again i dont have words for all the support ive been getting through tthe united states thanx all



i love you guys


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHERYL

I SEEN YOU AT A COUPLE OF SHOWS THAT IVED HIT AND YOU 
HAVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING
I JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW THAT IF JESUS GOT THRUE WITH 
WHAT HE WENT THRUE YOU CAN TOO!!! JUST PUT YOUR FAITH 
IN THE LORD AND HE WILL MAKE MIRACLES TRUST ME IF ITS IN 
HIS WILL YOU ARE GONNA PULL THRUE ILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU
GOD BLESS YOU AND JUST TRUST IN HIM!!!! FROM EDWIN GOODTIMES (SFV)


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THank you so much man i'm really overwhelmed with all the support you guys are great



> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 19 2006, 01:05 PM~6204487
> *CHERYL
> 
> I SEEN YOU AT A COUPLE OF SHOWS THAT IVED HIT AND YOU
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Sometimes your bridges get hard to cross I know,
Me I'm just taking mine one day at a time 

I'm so alone, Help me Lord, things are getting rough,
No where to go, no where to turn, I've had about enough
Believe me now 
I don't know what to do 
why oh why
You never know, what's happened to me
So I get down on my knees 
begging you Lord to help me please,
Only heaven knows the pain I feel inside of me

Everytime, I try my best,
It seems I'm doing wrong
When I think about, what I've done to me
I had to make a change 
Then you stepped in and turned my life around
I'm free again from the pain that I felt
And oh I need you Lord 
more and more
So I get down on my knees 
begging you Lord to help me please
Only heaven knows the pain I feel inside of me.

Hear me out Lord,
I want to let you know
I don't have to cry no more
I found a friend yeah who will never let me down
I don't have to hurt no more

You came to me that day I was standing in the rain
You stepped into my life when the storm returned again 

I found a friend, who will never let me down
I don't have to hurt no more


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

I have noticed one thing on L.I.L. that never seems to suprise me. When one of us is going thru some shit, there is plenty of love and support to help get us thru! No matter what club, hood, or streets we represent, lowriding is a strong family!!! If there is anything I can do, please let me know Cheryl! My prayers are with you and yours in this time of need. God Bless!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

CHERYL THIS IS JOHN FROM SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ CHAPTER..UR NOT ALONE. YOU HAVE BROTHERZ AND SISTERZ WORLD WIDE. ROLLERZ OR OTHER CLUBS. ONE THING BOTHERZ ME THOUGH EVERYONE IS SAYING YOU HAVE BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE LADIES?.GIRL YOU REP HARDER THEN 99% OF THE GUYZ OUT THERE.I LOOK UP TO YOU IN A BIG WAY GIRL. KEEP FIGHTING CUZ YOU KNOW WE ARE ALL HERE TO FIGHT IT WITH YOU.ROLLERZ ONLY WE ARE A FAMILY. YOU NEED ANYTHING CALL US BABY.WERE HERE FOR YOU


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

wowzers wowowowowowow you are going to get alot of guys angry at you for saying that wow but thank you wow that was really nice for you to offer i will call if i need you.





> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 20 2006, 04:29 AM~6208866
> *CHERYL THIS IS JOHN FROM  SAN  ANTONIO ROLLERZ CHAPTER..UR NOT ALONE. YOU HAVE BROTHERZ AND  SISTERZ WORLD WIDE. ROLLERZ OR OTHER CLUBS.  ONE THING BOTHERZ ME THOUGH EVERYONE IS SAYING YOU HAVE BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN  FOR THE LADIES?.GIRL YOU REP HARDER THEN 99% OF THE GUYZ OUT THERE.I LOOK UP TO  YOU IN A BIG WAY GIRL. KEEP FIGHTING CUZ YOU KNOW WE ARE  ALL HERE TO  FIGHT IT WITH YOU.ROLLERZ ONLY  WE ARE  A FAMILY.  YOU NEED ANYTHING CALL US BABY.WERE HERE FOR YOU
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 07:35 AM~6195256
> *HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 07:55 AM~6209566
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6209757
> *:cheesy:
> *


Que onda chica, you are in my prayers. Keep your head up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 20 2006, 04:29 AM~6208866
> *CHERYL THIS IS JOHN FROM  SAN  ANTONIO ROLLERZ CHAPTER..UR NOT ALONE. YOU HAVE BROTHERZ AND  SISTERZ WORLD WIDE. ROLLERZ OR OTHER CLUBS.  ONE THING BOTHERZ ME THOUGH EVERYONE IS SAYING YOU HAVE BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN  FOR THE LADIES?.GIRL YOU REP HARDER THEN 99% OF THE GUYZ OUT THERE.I LOOK UP TO  YOU IN A BIG WAY GIRL. KEEP FIGHTING CUZ YOU KNOW WE ARE  ALL HERE TO  FIGHT IT WITH YOU.ROLLERZ ONLY  WE ARE  A FAMILY.  YOU NEED ANYTHING CALL US BABY.WERE HERE FOR YOU
> *


 :0 BUT TRUE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

CALL ME MANNY SORRY ABOUT YESTERDAY



> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 20 2006, 08:33 AM~6209874
> *:0 BUT TRUE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

WELL NOW LOOK AT THIS THE HOMIE IS FIGHTING ANOTHER BATTLE :biggrinONT TRIP KICK BACK KEEP IT MOVING AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THIS PRAYER CHANGES THING'S YOU A REALLY GOOD SOUL THE MAN UPSTAIRS HAS A PLAN FOR YOU YOU ARE NOW HIS EXAMPLE OF WHAT PRAYERS DO, WE GOT FAITH AND WE KNOW YOUR NOT LEAVIN NO WERE WHY BECAUSE YOUR JOB AINT DONE !!!!!!! YOU SEE NOT ONLY ARE YOU A LOW RIDER BUT YOUR A DAM GOOD PERSON AND THE LORD DONT TAKE GOOD PEOPLE, YOUR FIGHTING FOR A REASON THE BATTLE REALLY STARTED AT BIRTH SO WE WILL LEAVE YOU WITH THAT ALWAYS REMEMBER THIS FOR IT IS AVERY TRUE STATEMENT ((( ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C ))) LOVES YOU (( BIG BLUE & LADY BLUE )) WE WILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS DONT TRIP WE GOT YOUR BACK :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you i love you guys to lad and blue you know how we do it love you




> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Sep 20 2006, 09:22 AM~6210154
> *WELL NOW LOOK AT THIS THE HOMIE IS FIGHTING ANOTHER BATTLE  :biggrinONT TRIP KICK BACK KEEP IT MOVING AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THIS PRAYER CHANGES THING'S YOU A REALLY GOOD SOUL THE  MAN UPSTAIRS HAS A PLAN FOR YOU YOU ARE NOW HIS EXAMPLE OF WHAT PRAYERS DO, WE GOT FAITH AND WE KNOW YOUR NOT LEAVIN NO WERE WHY BECAUSE YOUR JOB AINT DONE !!!!!!! YOU SEE NOT ONLY ARE YOU A LOW RIDER BUT YOUR A DAM GOOD PERSON AND THE LORD  DONT TAKE GOOD PEOPLE, YOUR FIGHTING FOR A REASON THE BATTLE REALLY STARTED AT BIRTH SO WE WILL LEAVE YOU WITH THAT ALWAYS REMEMBER THIS FOR IT IS AVERY TRUE STATEMENT  (((  ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C  ))) LOVES YOU  (( BIG BLUE & LADY BLUE )) WE WILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS DONT TRIP WE GOT YOUR BACK      :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

stay up cheryl you know the homies from strictly family got much love for you and rollerz. youll be in all of our prayers dont let it get you no matter how many cracks happen in life's road, remember love and happiness is something that we all need to behold uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you




> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2006, 01:22 PM~6211706
> *stay up cheryl you know the homies from strictly family got much love for you and rollerz. youll be in all of our prayers dont let it get you no matter how many cracks happen in life's road, remember love and happiness is something that we all need to behold  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## slo--low (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 20 2006, 05:26 PM~6213036
> *thank you
> *


we are here to help cheryl


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

HOLY SHIT.....DAMN CHERYL, SORRY I DIDNT RESPOND EARLIER, THIS IS CHAD, I MET YOU LAST YEAR IN VEGAS AND TALKED TO YOU THIS YEAR IN SAN ANTONIO TOO, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I AM SORRY TO HEAR THIS AND YOU ARE DEFINATLEY IN OUR PRAYERS....IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW, ME AND MY WIFE WILL DO WHATEVER WE CAN TO HELP YOU....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND YOUR FAITH IN GOD...NO MATTER WHAT, EVERYONE WHO KNOWS YOU AND KNOWS WHAT YOUR ABOUT AND WE ALL KNOW THAT KNOW MATTER WHAT, IT WILL BE ROLLERZ ONLY FOREVER....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

were all in the lowrider life style and im sorry to hear about your problem,you will be in our paryers,and thoughts..... BAYTOWN TEXAS....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't believe we've met in person, but my heart goes out to you and yours. I admire your tenacity, and high spirit. Keep fighting! The docters gave my dad 6 months to live 24 years ago. Keep you're head up hun! I hope to see you in Vegas


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Stay up Cheryl... You are very cool lady. See you at the Truck Jamboree next year.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 12:35 PM~6195256
> *HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!
> ...


sorry to hear that cheryl, stay strong,think positive and have faith.don't let nothing get you down your a cool strong friend and i'll be prayin for you.

stay up.

your homie 
angelo.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD TALK WE HAD TODAY CHERYL. REMEMBER, THINK POSITIVE LEAVE IT ALL TO THE REAL SHOT CALLER (GOD) EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah manny thank so stop posting the poster out now it was a suprise for everyone whats up with that just kidding homie i love yo to manny



> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2006, 12:09 AM~6215657
> *GOOD TALK WE HAD TODAY CHERYL. REMEMBER, THINK POSITIVE LEAVE IT ALL TO THE REAL SHOT CALLER (GOD) EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 20 2006, 02:29 PM~6208866
> *CHERYL THIS IS JOHN FROM  SAN  ANTONIO ROLLERZ CHAPTER..UR NOT ALONE. YOU HAVE BROTHERZ AND  SISTERZ WORLD WIDE. ROLLERZ OR OTHER CLUBS.  ONE THING BOTHERZ ME THOUGH EVERYONE IS SAYING YOU HAVE BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN  FOR THE LADIES?.GIRL YOU REP HARDER THEN 99% OF THE GUYZ OUT THERE.I LOOK UP TO  YOU IN A BIG WAY GIRL. KEEP FIGHTING CUZ YOU KNOW WE ARE  ALL HERE TO  FIGHT IT WITH YOU.ROLLERZ ONLY  WE ARE  A FAMILY.  YOU NEED ANYTHING CALL US BABY.WERE HERE FOR YOU
> *


Tru dat. Blue Diamond phucks everyone up :thumbsup: She can hold it down over everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP CHERYL, WHATCHA UP TOO TODAY, HIT ME UP WHEN YA NEED TOO.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WELL DIRTY IM JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYONE READY IN MY CHAPTER FOR VEGAS ROOM AND ALL THAT SHIT YOU KNOW ME A PLANNER NOT LAST MINUTE


WE JUST GOT OUR CONFIRMATION IN FOR THE SUPER SHOW IM INDOORS ON ALL MY RIDES THIS YEAR WHAT A SUPRISE WOWZERS

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PMS AND SUPPORT I STILL HAVENT HEARD FROM THE HATERZ THOUGH THEY HAVE BEEN IN HERE TO CHECK IT OUT I WISH THEM THE BEST TO.



> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 21 2006, 01:31 PM~6218698
> *WHAT UP CHERYL, WHATCHA UP TOO TODAY, HIT ME UP WHEN YA NEED TOO.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 23 2006, 12:09 AM~6225651
> *WELL DIRTY IM JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYONE READY IN MY CHAPTER FOR VEGAS ROOM AND ALL THAT SHIT YOU KNOW ME A PLANNER NOT LAST MINUTE
> WE JUST GOT OUR CONFIRMATION IN FOR THE SUPER SHOW IM INDOORS ON ALL MY RIDES THIS YEAR WHAT A SUPRISE WOWZERS
> 
> ...


Hey congrats :thumbsup: Damn it now I gotta run home and see if all of my bikes got approved :happysad:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM ,JUST SEEN YOU AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW,WE'RE GONNA KEEP YOU IN OUR PRAYERS GIRL,YOU KNOW WHO GOTS YOUR BACK IN O.C....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP GIRL, MUCH LUV FROM VIC AND SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you vic and all the guys



> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 22 2006, 04:29 PM~6226462
> *DAMMM ,JUST SEEN YOU AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW,WE'RE GONNA KEEP YOU IN OUR PRAYERS GIRL,YOU KNOW WHO GOTS YOUR BACK IN O.C....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP GIRL, MUCH LUV FROM VIC AND SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't know you personally or never seen you but heard a lot of good things about you out here on the East Coast especially from my good friends from RO Niagara and Dirty from Forida. Know that you'll be in my prayers Cheryl and keep your head up sister...


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

How's everything going Cheryl? Just wanted to touch base with you and send you To The Top!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I cant believe that...sorry to hear that...stay strong and I hope u get thru this


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU




> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2006, 06:49 PM~6227087
> *I don't know you personally or never seen you but heard a lot of good things about you out here on the East Coast especially from my good friends from RO Niagara and Dirty from Forida. Know that you'll be in my prayers Cheryl and keep your head up sister...
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 23 2006, 12:35 PM~6230753
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Well I dont know you personally but after reading the 6 pages of Love and Prayers...You must be one Special female....Like someone said previously we are one huge Lowrider family..
I'll say some prayers for your speedy recovery because from what I've read your not going anywhere, but to alot more shows...Maybe one day we will meet...but on this day I'll be praying for you..
BigMike


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you big mike someday i will make sure we meet



> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Sep 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6240775
> *Well I dont know you personally but after reading the 6 pages of Love and Prayers...You must be one Special female....Like someone said previously we are one huge Lowrider family..
> I'll say some prayers for your speedy recovery because from what I've read your not going anywhere, but to alot more shows...Maybe one day we will meet...but on this day I'll be praying for you..
> BigMike
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cheryl,

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SITUATION. I KNOW WE BARELY KNOW EACH OTHER BUT WHEN I MET YOU IN SAN BERNADINO I THOUGHT TO MYSELF ,HERE IS A WOMAN WHO IS DOWN FOR HER FAMILY AND HERE IS A WOMAN WHO IS DOWN FOR LOWRIDING. I RESPECT THAT AND I KNOW MANY OF THE OTHER PEOPLE WHO KNOW YOU DO AS WELL. I KNOW YOU WILL OVERCOME THIS. I WILL KEEP PRAYIN FOR YOU AS WELL. STAY STRONG CHERYL(WE ALL KNOW YOU WILL).
TACO
ROLLERZ ONLY
(COAST TO COAST)


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you taco  



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 25 2006, 07:08 PM~6243381
> *cheryl,
> 
> SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SITUATION. I KNOW WE BARELY KNOW EACH OTHER BUT WHEN I MET YOU IN SAN BERNADINO I THOUGHT TO MYSELF ,HERE IS A WOMAN WHO IS DOWN FOR HER FAMILY AND HERE IS A WOMAN WHO IS DOWN FOR LOWRIDING. I RESPECT THAT AND I KNOW MANY OF THE OTHER PEOPLE WHO KNOW YOU DO AS WELL. I KNOW YOU WILL OVERCOME THIS. I WILL KEEP PRAYIN FOR YOU AS WELL. STAY STRONG CHERYL(WE ALL KNOW YOU WILL).
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no problem cheryl i am here for you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hang in there Cheryl , you still got a lot of unfinished biz in the game.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU TONY



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2006, 01:25 PM~6248625
> *Hang in there Cheryl , you still got a lot of unfinished biz in the game.
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2006, 10:36 PM~6228214
> *
> *


x2


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS PETER HOW HAVE YOU BEEN WOW NICE TO HERE FROM YOU



> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 27 2006, 09:44 AM~6254798
> *x2
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanka ro/bc



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 26 2006, 01:06 PM~6248459
> *no problem cheryl i am here for you
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Keep ya head up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 29 2006, 02:43 AM~6269447
> *Keep ya head up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanx  



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2006, 08:10 AM~6270413
> *x2
> *


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

Be strong...you got ouer prayers from across the water :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank u



> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Sep 29 2006, 08:31 AM~6270515
> *Be strong...you got ouer prayers from across the water :wave:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't know you like many others that replied but I would like to say that Dr's don't determine the lives of people so don't let them put a time stamp on your life or anybody's else you know. Dr's are proven wrong everyday, time and time again.

There's only one person that can determine your future and when it's your time, it's your time.

Godspeed


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

CHERYL THIS IZ JOHNNY FROM VISALIA CHAPTER. I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH LATELY AND I MUST SAY I AM STUNNED. I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR YOU EVER SINCE I READ THIS AND I KNOW YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS. THIS IZ JUST A BUMP IN THE ROAD, YOU ARE STRONG AND WE ALL KNOW YOU WILL FIGHT THROUGH THIS. AS MANNY FRESH MENTIONED, I TOO KNOW HOW SERIOUS THIS IZ BUT PLACE YOUR FAITH IN GOD'S HANDS AND HE'LL DO THE REST. JUST KNOW THAT YOU HAVE A BIG ASS FAMILY BEHIND YOU AND YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO FIGHT THIS THING ALONE CUZ WE ARE FIGHTING WITH YOU. YOU HAVE PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY FOR OUR FAMILY AND YOU ARE A BIG INSPIRATION NOT ONLY TO THE WOMEN IN THE GAME BUT TO US MEN AS WELL. WE'VE GOT YOUR BACK THROUGH THICK AND THIN SISTER SO DON'T HESITATE TO HOLLA AT ME EVEN IF IT'Z JUST TO TALK ABOUT THE WEATHER. MUCH LOVE SISTER AND TOGETHER WE'LL BEAT THIS THING. RO IV LIFE! GOD BLESS.

YOUR BROTHER,

JOHNNY V-TOWN ROLLERZ


----------



## ladyofparadise (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Girl.....I can wait to see you at the Super Show!!!! Ive seen all that you done staring with your Lincoln and now with your Escalade that is every womans dream and every mans nightmare. So many years and you still remain Queen of the Car show. You have come a long way and we all admire all that you have done and cant wait to see what you are going to do. You keep everone in suspense and make us want to see more...all men think that the car show is a mans world but here Cheryl Mendoza IS here to show them wrong.....dont let the haters get you down. I hear a lot of hate talked about you...even by those who call you family. They will only hate you because they cant be you. Keep your head up and know that you are in my prayers....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW JOHNNY THOSE ARE SOME STRONG WORDS I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING THAT YOU HAVE SAID AND THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU ARE DOING FOR ME.




> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2006, 01:41 PM~6272328
> *CHERYL THIS IZ JOHNNY FROM VISALIA CHAPTER. I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH LATELY AND I MUST SAY I AM STUNNED. I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR YOU EVER SINCE I READ THIS AND I KNOW YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS. THIS IZ JUST A BUMP IN THE ROAD, YOU ARE STRONG AND WE ALL KNOW YOU WILL FIGHT THROUGH THIS. AS MANNY FRESH MENTIONED, I TOO KNOW HOW SERIOUS THIS IZ BUT PLACE YOUR FAITH IN GOD'S HANDS AND HE'LL DO THE REST. JUST KNOW THAT YOU HAVE A BIG ASS FAMILY BEHIND YOU AND YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO FIGHT THIS THING ALONE CUZ WE ARE FIGHTING WITH YOU. YOU HAVE PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY FOR OUR FAMILY AND YOU ARE A BIG INSPIRATION NOT ONLY TO THE WOMEN IN THE GAME BUT TO US MEN AS WELL. WE'VE GOT YOUR BACK THROUGH THICK AND THIN SISTER SO DON'T HESITATE TO HOLLA AT ME EVEN IF IT'Z JUST TO TALK ABOUT THE WEATHER. MUCH LOVE SISTER AND TOGETHER WE'LL BEAT THIS THING. RO IV LIFE!  GOD BLESS.
> 
> YOUR BROTHER,
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW HEY GIRL THANK YOU FOR THIS NICE LETTER I DONT KNOW YOU BUT COME UP TO ME AT THE SUPER SHOW I WILL GIVE YOU A POSTER OF THE CAR AND ME SEE YOU THERE AND THANK YOU AGAIN



> _Originally posted by ladyofparadise_@Sep 29 2006, 02:36 PM~6272654
> *Hey Girl.....I can wait to see you at the Super Show!!!! Ive seen all that you done staring with your Lincoln and now with your Escalade that is every womans dream and every mans nightmare. So many years and you still remain Queen of the Car show.  You have come a long way and we all admire all that you have done and cant wait to see what you are going to do.  You keep everone in suspense and make us want to see more...all men think that the car show is a mans world but here Cheryl Mendoza IS here to show them wrong.....dont let the haters get you down.  I hear a lot of hate talked about you...even by those who call you family.  They will only hate you because they cant be you.  Keep your head up and know that you are in my prayers....
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

how u been do in sis


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

keeping strong aint nothing going to keep me down



> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 29 2006, 05:35 PM~6273395
> *how u been do in sis
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 29 2006, 05:14 PM~6273284
> *WOW HEY GIRL THANK YOU FOR THIS NICE LETTER I DONT KNOW YOU BUT COME UP TO ME AT THE SUPER SHOW I WILL GIVE YOU A POSTER OF THE CAR AND ME SEE YOU THERE AND THANK YOU AGAIN
> *


POSTER? :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 30 2006, 02:33 AM~6275168
> *keeping strong aint nothing going to keep me down
> *


thats right keep rollin hard :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah rollin is what we do best

poster are ready





> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 30 2006, 02:28 AM~6275628
> *thats right keep rollin hard :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP THROUGH YOUR BATTLE..


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANX STREET RYDER SEE YOU AT THE SHOW



> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 30 2006, 07:47 AM~6276140
> *KEEP YOUR HEAD UP THOUGH YOUR BATTLE..
> *


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

hey girl u dont know me .iseen u at the shows,u areddefinately the queen of shows...keep bein positive,and your illness wont get u down.my mom just went thru some cancer and she didnt miss a day w kemo.they said it would end up taking her.but it didnt she stayed strong and positive.u gotta a title to withhold girl,keep on being strong.


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@Sep 30 2006, 02:17 PM~6277471
> *""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""
> 
> LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.
> ...


I think everybody has seen this.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Dam, I am sorry to hear what you are going through! The last time I saw you, was last year at the L.A. County Fair, I was with 80olds (Tommy), his old lady and my Mom (may she Rest In Peace) and my pop. We all kicked it for a minute. 
I am at a loss for words, but definately keep your head up and remember we got MAD LOVE for YOU! Hope to see you in Vegas, roll by the travelodge if you get a chance. 
with mad respect & love,
Jose "Hotwheels" 
Strictly Family
Car Club
Sgt Of Arms


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

sorry to hear that, but stay up and fight it , doctors aint always right


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you homie i got love for you guys



> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 1 2006, 09:21 PM~6285763
> *Dam, I am sorry to hear what you are going through! The last time I saw you, was last year at the L.A. County Fair, I was with 80olds (Tommy), his old lady and my Mom (may she Rest In Peace) and my pop. We all kicked it for a minute.
> I am at a loss for words, but definately keep your head up and remember we got MAD LOVE for YOU! Hope to see you in Vegas, roll by the travelodge if you get a chance.
> with mad respect & love,
> ...


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey Cheryl-

The Dub Magazine Car Show is going to be here in San Diego on the 19th of November and I was hoping to enter it but I noticed that they only accept wire wheel rims of 20 inches and bigger and I only roll on 13's so.............

Instead I am hoping that you plan on competing and want to put myself "at your disposal" as far as last minute getailing,parking cars,registering,setting up displays,networking for you, and of course you and any of your peeps can stay in my guest room as well.If the event is at Qualcam Stadium-you guys are 7 minutes away and if its at Coors Amphitheater your looking at 20 minutes tops.

This would really be more of a "great honor" to be able to participate with you, learn more about customizing and of course .....for the "ladies in lowriding,imports,hot rods in general-all I can say is plan on bringing a broom chica because I predict a major sweep in the trophy category.........!!!!!!!!

MS


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you salli i will call you up yes i plan to be there



> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Oct 2 2006, 06:08 AM~6286839
> *Hey Cheryl-
> 
> The Dub Magazine Car Show is going to be here in San Diego on the 19th of November and I was hoping to enter it but I noticed that they only accept wire wheel rims of 20 inches and bigger and I only roll on 13's so.............
> ...


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

:thumbsup: SWEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!! :thumbsup: 



MS


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Stay Strong my friend I still remember the fighter from within you. I wear a braclet that says "Stay Strong" from CHOC Childrens Hospital of Orange County and till my Godson makes a full recovery from Cancer and it will be at that time I will remove the braclet. Remember Keep the Faith.</span>*


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY PETER I GOT FAITH BUT SEE ITS HARD SOMETIMES TO BELIEVE WHEN ALL YOU HAVE DONE IS HELPOTHERS YOUR WHOLE LIFE AND YOU STOP AND ASK YOUR SELF WHY ME IF IT WAS ONLY ONE FIGHT I WOULD BE OK BUT WHEN THEY TELL YOU TIME AND YOU ARE FIGHTING THREE DIFFERENT BOUGHT ITS HARD TO THINK YOUR GOING TO BE ALRIGHT BUT I STILL HOLD FAITH AND I KEEP ON GOING AND TODAY I GOT GOOD NEW FROM THE DOCTORS ON ONE OF THEM I WILL BE GOING TO SUGERY ON OCTOBER THE 13 SO I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL AND IF IT DOES THATS ONE BATTLE I WILL WIN THEN THERE ARE TWO MORE SO KEEP PRAYING FOR ME SO I CAN MAKE IT NEXT YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW



> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 3 2006, 01:09 AM~6294242
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Stay Strong my friend I still remember the fighter from within you.  I wear a braclet that says "Stay Strong" from CHOC Childrens Hospital of Orange County and till my Godson makes a full recovery from Cancer and it will be at that time I will remove the braclet.  Remember Keep the Faith.</span>
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Diego R.O. 

http://www.myspace.com/98760763

Date: Sep 30 2006 10:51 AM Flag spam/abuse [ ? ] 
Subject: N MY PRAYERS!!!!!! 
Body: I KNOW U DONT KNOW WHO I AM BUT WE R FAMILY. TIGGER TOLD ME THE NEWS AND I JUST WANT TO LET U KNOW U R N MY PRAYERS! IVE NEVER MET U BUT I CAN TELL BY THE WAY PEOPLE TALK ABOUT U THAT U R A DOWN ASS CHICK .FOR WHAT EVER REASON GOD GIVES US A TEST EVERY NOW AND THEN,BUT IM SURE U R GONNA PASS THIS ONE !!! I WAS SPEACHLESS WHEN I GOT ON LAY IT LOW.YOU HAVE A GRIP OF PEOPLE BEHIND U AND WHEN IT COMES DOWN 2 IT LOVE AND PRAYERS R ALL U NEED AND U HAVE PLENTY OF BOTH! I STILL LOOK FORWARD 2 MEETING U N VEGAS U R A LEGAND!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B #1


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Cheryl...I am trying to send you a PM but your message box is full......I'll try again in a few if you feel up to emptying it.......

MS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OH MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAMA DAMN THIS IS THE FIRST I HEAR OF THIS.IF YOU NEED ANYTHING YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A FREIND IN CHICAGO DON'T HESITATE TO ASK IF I CAN I WILL HUN.GOD BLESS AND KEEP FAITH IN HIM.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

dam cheryl this is some heavy thing well all i can say is stay strong and fight it cus if u give up its like u givin up on life look i lost my moms to that and trust me i know its hard and "jesus works in very misterious ways it seems that he always takes the people that r worth some much to everyone and always does it for a reason but ill have u in my prayers much love and respect from the goodtimes family "i no te aguitas"


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU I'LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS YOU CAN BET ON THAT


IT WAS NICE PARTING WITH YOU IN TAMPA YOUR ARE VERY COOL PEEPS

AND I GOT MAD LOVE FOR MAJESTICS



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 4 2006, 09:15 AM~6303974
> *OH MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT MAMA DAMN THIS IS THE FIRST I HEAR OF THIS.IF YOU NEED ANYTHING YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A FREIND IN CHICAGO DON'T HESITATE TO ASK IF I CAN I WILL HUN.GOD BLESS AND KEEP FAITH IN HIM.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT 



> _Originally posted by jay.g.213_@Oct 4 2006, 09:19 AM~6303993
> *dam cheryl this is some heavy thing well all i can say is stay strong and fight it cus if u give up its like u givin up on life  look i lost my moms to that and trust me i know its hard and "jesus works in very misterious ways it seems that he always takes the people that r worth some much to everyone and always does it for a reason but ill have u in my prayers much love and respect from the goodtimes family "i no te aguitas"
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

CALL ME AT 714-863-2199



> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Oct 4 2006, 01:10 AM~6302159
> *Cheryl...I am trying to send you a PM but your message box is full......I'll try again in a few if you feel up to emptying it.......
> 
> MS
> *


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello Cheryl, I am sorry to hear the bad news. My cousin Megan has been battling brain cancer for the last few years and she is has been told that she has only got a few months and then a few weeks but it has been years. She is still livin life. Keep your head up. Youre a fighter. I only met you once in Diego. You represent this club well and dam them are some bad ass SUV's. 

I used to be in the CROWD but I left due to personal issues and I wanted to roll with the R.O. but then I hit hard times and had to move to Oregon and now Utah. I am finally going to finish my car so I can fly the plaque. I want to make Vegas next year. I know you are going to be there. So you can see it in person. I am going to be the cleanest 75 caprice driving MoFo in the R.O. Let me know how Vegas is and make sure you post up after your surgery when you are recovered. Because I know you will get better. I will pray for you.

Marshall


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

im sorry 2 hear about wutt u going tru but all i can say is be strong look 4 god let god be ur doctor our prayers are with you and u aint going no were people like you are here 2 make it u one strong woman i have never met u personally but i have seen yah around and hope 2 see yah 4 many more years im here as a friend if u want 2 talk my name is jesse AKA ''nothing but trouble'' hope all goes well 4 you keep your head up god bless you....


much respect from all of us here in da SAN FERNANDO VALLEY REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES'' ......


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you marshall i will see you in vegas youcan count on that



> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Oct 5 2006, 07:51 AM~6310978
> *Hello Cheryl, I am sorry to hear the bad news. My cousin Megan has been battling brain cancer for the last few years and she is has been told that she has only got a few months and then a few weeks but it has been years. She is still livin life. Keep your head up. Youre a fighter. I only met you once in Diego. You represent this club well and dam them are some bad ass SUV's.
> 
> I used to be in the CROWD but I left due to personal issues and I wanted to roll with the R.O. but then I hit hard times and had to move to Oregon and now Utah. I am finally going to finish my car so I can fly the plaque. I want to make Vegas next year. I know you are going to be there. So you can see it in person. I am going to be the cleanest 75 caprice driving MoFo in the R.O. Let me know how Vegas is and make sure you post up after your surgery when you are recovered. Because I know you will get better. I will pray for you.
> ...


----------



## regulators (Sep 12, 2006)

what up :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## regulators (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regulators (Sep 12, 2006)

are hartsgo 2 u n ur family :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you Jesse I will if I ever need someone I will call on you k






> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 5 2006, 08:29 AM~6311215
> *im sorry 2 hear about wutt u going tru but all i can say is be strong look 4 god let god be ur doctor our prayers are with you and u aint going no were people like you are here 2 make it u one strong woman i have never met u personally but i have seen yah around and hope 2 see yah 4 many more years im here as a friend if u want 2 talk my name is jesse AKA ''nothing but trouble'' hope all goes well 4 you keep your head up god bless you....
> much respect from all of us here in da SAN FERNANDO VALLEY REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES'' ......
> *


----------



## ladyofparadise (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you  




> _Originally posted by regulators_@Oct 9 2006, 07:21 PM~6336777
> *are hartsgo 2 u n ur  family :biggrin:
> *


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Plenty of prayers going up to the LORD almighty.
Keep your focus on HIM and you will pull through no problems.
Love and prayers from the land DownUnder - Australia.

I know of a family friend fighting brain cancer. She was given weeks, she has lasted over 12 months and her tumors are decreasing in size!

If you can at all get a hold of Jobs' Tears, it's a form of barley from southern china but is now sold all over the world. There's many uses of it - drink as a tea, straight as a food, etc.
It's also known as Croix root I believe.
Where it originaly comes from in Southern China has one of the lowest cases of cancer in the world!
Clinical trials on mice has shown when used with chemotherapy/radium, it decreases the amount of cancer cells!
Amazing. Have a quick research on google, my wife has some more information on it and I will try to get the URL's for you including the chinese names of it etc.
I also read that Kangalite (the injection form) is having clinical trials in the USA.

Anyway, god bless you from Australia.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

CHERYL GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT TO VEGAS I SEEN A PICTURE OF YOU AND IT LOOKED LIKE YOU WAS HAVING THE TIME OF YOUR LIFE. HIT ME UP IF YA NEED ANYTHING


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Here is some info on Kangalite(injection) and the job's tears barley (from which the injection comes from).

http://www.i-sis.org.uk/GCM2.php

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Job's-tears


I have also read that Cranberry's and their juice have anti-cancerous properties.


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey keep you head up!!! Im a Mendoza too, and weather we are realted or not mendoza's are strong...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you steeko for all your advise i will check into everything everyone is sending me thanx again






> _Originally posted by steeko_@Oct 11 2006, 08:13 PM~6350957
> *Here is some info on Kangalite(injection) and the job's tears barley (from which the injection comes from).
> 
> http://www.i-sis.org.uk/GCM2.php
> ...


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 14 2006, 12:47 AM~6366744
> *thank you steeko for all your advise i will check into everything everyone is sending me thanx again
> *


Hey Cheryl fellin better? im Praying for you


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Cheryl ive never met you but i feel like ive known you forever hearing about you here at Lay It Low. Me and my wife have been living day bye day after our son wss born and was diagnosed with a very rare syndrome. The doctors said my boy wasnt going to make it and he is now 15 months and still growing strong. We are far from the end of our journey but i guarantee me and stefanie will fight till the last breath we have left in our bodys. I have pmed you my number dont hesitate to call and say hi or if you ever need someone to talk to. I am all ears for you and will be waiting with open arms. I have a Car Audio shop in Ventura County Oxnard to be exact. I am willing to help you out on your ride if you ever need any advise or repairs. We also do air supensions and hydraulics. God Bless you and your familly.
Much Love And Respect
Tony & Stefanie Ruiz


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

going to my first surgery on october 31, 2006 this is the small one but still dangerouse for me so pray for me k ill be at corona hospital




> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 14 2006, 08:17 AM~6367363
> *Hey Cheryl                fellin better?  im Praying for you
> *


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

No prob's,

my wife went to the local asian grocery shop and they were selling the barley as Chinese White Pearl.
If you live in a major city there should be a china town there i'm sure.
Good luck with your surgery also, am praying for your healing.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank i will




> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 12 2006, 12:48 AM~6352708
> *Hey keep you head up!!!  Im a Mendoza too, and weather we are realted or not mendoza's are strong...
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you homie for your support




> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 15 2006, 09:32 AM~6372157
> *Hi Cheryl ive never met you but i feel like ive known you forever hearing about you here at Lay It Low. Me and my wife have been living day bye day after our son wss born and was diagnosed with a very rare syndrome. The doctors said my boy wasnt going to make it and he is now 15 months and still growing strong. We are far from the end of our journey but i guarantee me and stefanie will fight till the last breath we have left in our bodys. I have pmed you my number dont hesitate to call and say hi or if you ever need someone to talk to. I am all ears for you and will be waiting with open arms. I have a Car Audio shop in Ventura County Oxnard to be exact. I am willing to help you out on your ride if you ever need any advise or repairs. We also do air supensions and hydraulics. God Bless you and your familly.
> Much Love And Respect
> Tony & Stefanie Ruiz
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 15 2006, 01:11 PM~6373006
> *going to my first surgery on october 31, 2006 this is the small one but still dangerouse for me so pray for me k ill be at corona hospital
> *


OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES .GLAD TO SEE YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW LAST WEEK WE'LL SEE YOU AT MANY MORE TO COME .


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you i hope you guys go to our show on sunday at the grand burgers on 1st and grand this sunday tell all your homies k tell everyone i said hi to




> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 16 2006, 08:55 PM~6382529
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES .GLAD TO SEE YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW LAST WEEK WE'LL SEE YOU AT MANY MORE TO COME .
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

here CHERYL this should cheer you up...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287142

CHERYL PLEASE ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

im not sure wwhat you want me to answer but im going to guess as for the catagories there will be plenty of them for everyone there will be a first and a second for all catagories of cars

as for the bike catagories there will be enough toa accomdate every one so we all have a good time this is a medium size show to help grand burger do there opening but this is also a way for orange county chapter to show that there there and coming out strong for 2007 with 19 new members is a great begining wouldnt you say :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 17 2006, 07:23 AM~6384624
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287142
> 
> CHERYL PLEASE ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda loca, how have you been.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

JUST TRYING TO HOLD IT DOWN YOU KNOW :0 




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:01 AM~6384808
> *Que onda loca, how have you been.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

BLUE DIAMOND

Posts: 210
Joined: Jun 2006
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY O.C.-2-I.E.




HEY EVERYONE ITS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER FOR THE YEAR WAITING FOR THE BOMEST ALBUM TO DROP.


ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY AT THE HIT SPOT CALLED CAMACHOS


ON NOVEMEBR 10, 2006

STARTING AT 6:00 P.M TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


CALLING OUT ALL CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MUST DRESS ACCORDING TO CLUB RULES ONLY CAR CLUB SHIRTS ONLY NO WHITE T-SHIRTS AT ALL

SO EVERYONE HERE IT COMES DOLL-E GIRL AND MISTER-ONE ALBUM


TITLED I GOT YOUR BACK

EVERYONE ALREADY GOT A PIECE OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY SONG THATS JUST THE BEGINING!



SEE YOU THERE IF YOU WANT TO GET ON THE VIP LIST YOU MUST CALL I WONT BE AT THE DOOR AT ALL.


SO DONT FORGET TO GET ON THE LIST


714-863-2199 CELL

951-372-1270 OFFICE


THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY

DIAMOND ENTERTAINMENT GROUP
1307 W 6TH STREET
CORONA, CA 92882
951-372-1273
951-372-1218


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 17 2006, 10:12 AM~6384859
> *JUST TRYING TO HOLD IT DOWN YOU KNOW :0
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

BLUE DIAMOND

Posts: 210
Joined: Jun 2006
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY O.C.-2-I.E.




HEY EVERYONE ITS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER FOR THE YEAR WAITING FOR THE BOMEST ALBUM TO DROP.


ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY AT THE HIT SPOT CALLED CAMACHOS


ON NOVEMEBR 10, 2006

STARTING AT 6:00 P.M TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


CALLING OUT ALL CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MUST DRESS ACCORDING TO CLUB RULES ONLY CAR CLUB SHIRTS ONLY NO WHITE T-SHIRTS AT ALL

SO EVERYONE HERE IT COMES DOLL-E GIRL AND MISTER-ONE ALBUM


TITLED I GOT YOUR BACK

EVERYONE ALREADY GOT A PIECE OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY SONG THATS JUST THE BEGINING!



SEE YOU THERE IF YOU WANT TO GET ON THE VIP LIST YOU MUST CALL I WONT BE AT THE DOOR AT ALL.


SO DONT FORGET TO GET ON THE LIST


714-863-2199 CELL

951-372-1270 OFFICE


THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY

DIAMOND ENTERTAINMENT GROUP
1307 W 6TH STREET
CORONA, CA 92882
951-372-1273
951-372-1218


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 16 2006, 09:37 PM~6383155
> *thank you i hope you guys go to our show on sunday at the grand burgers on 1st and grand this sunday tell all your homies k tell everyone i said hi to
> *


WE'LL BE THERE ALREADY TALKED TO CHARLES


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

COOL SEE YOU THERE





> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 17 2006, 02:52 PM~6387453
> *WE'LL BE THERE ALREADY TALKED TO CHARLES
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS



> _Originally posted by regulators_@Oct 9 2006, 07:21 PM~6336777
> *are hartsgo 2 u n ur  family :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK EVERYONE FIRST SURGERY IS SCHEDULED FOR OCTOBER 31, 2006 SO HERE WE GO FOR THE BIG TEST IF IM A FIGHTER OR NOT SEE ON NOVEMBER 1 THEN THAT MEAN I DID IT WISH ME LUCK I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO BE AT THE DUB SHOW FOR SURE I JUST FINISHED THE MAGNUM IT WOULD BE ITS FIRST REALLY BIG COMPO AGAINST CAR OF ITS CLASS.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 19 2006, 08:17 AM~6400070
> *OK EVERYONE FIRST SURGERY IS SCHEDULED FOR OCTOBER 31, 2006 SO HERE WE GO FOR THE BIG TEST IF IM A FIGHTER OR NOT SEE ON NOVEMBER 1 THEN THAT MEAN I DID IT WISH ME LUCK I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO BE AT THE DUB SHOW FOR SURE I JUST FINISHED THE MAGNUM IT WOULD BE ITS FIRST REALLY BIG COMPO AGAINST CAR OF ITS CLASS.
> *


You'll make it through  You're in our thoughts and prayers :angel:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks




> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:09 PM~6401536
> *You'll make it through   You're in our thoughts and prayers :angel:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

ok here comes the big day tomorrow everyone that praying thank you


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS QUEEN I JUST GOT YOUR PM THANKS AGAIN




> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:09 PM~6401536
> *You'll make it through   You're in our thoughts and prayers :angel:
> *


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 19 2006, 10:17 AM~6400070
> *OK EVERYONE FIRST SURGERY IS SCHEDULED FOR OCTOBER 31, 2006 SO HERE WE GO FOR THE BIG TEST IF IM A FIGHTER OR NOT SEE ON NOVEMBER 1 THEN THAT MEAN I DID IT WISH ME LUCK I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO BE AT THE DUB SHOW FOR SURE I JUST FINISHED THE MAGNUM IT WOULD BE ITS FIRST REALLY BIG COMPO AGAINST CAR OF ITS CLASS.
> *



well good luck...were praying for you on every thing ...  
as of for the magnum they dont kno whatz hitting them....you a strong competitor sister and you know you can deal with it.....much love.....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks guys the record release party is on friday at camachos how evers not on the guest list please call and gfet on it its very long and i wont be reached at tll that nite




> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Nov 4 2006, 09:40 AM~6502669
> *well good luck...were praying for you on every thing ...
> as of for the magnum they dont kno whatz hitting them....you a strong competitor sister and you know you can deal with it.....much love.....
> *


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

ey mija god bless :angel:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK U PUPPET



> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 5 2006, 07:55 PM~6510557
> *ey mija god bless :angel:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 5 2006, 07:55 PM~6510557
> *ey mija god bless :angel:
> *


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Oct 15 2006, 01:11 PM~6373006
> *going to my first surgery on october 31, 2006 this is the small one but still dangerouse for me so pray for me k ill be at corona hospital
> *


what kind of surgery? how can you say small! any surgery is a big one to me.so how did it go? :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEXXXYLATINABUNNY_@Nov 9 2006, 08:31 AM~6534382
> *what kind of surgery? how can you say small! any surgery is a big one to me.so how did it go?  :cheesy:
> *


Yea how are you doing ? hmmmmm? :worship: you for being the stronge woman you are :wave: to you because you are someone special :biggrin: at you because you always have a smile on your face :thumbsup: to you because you always give props to everyone :guns: to let EVERYONE know your a fighter :banghead: thats what happenes to all the haters and last but not leaste Cheryl your an :angel: cuz your always looking out for people.

Your in my prayers



PS.this is what the haters are gonna do when you bust that new ride on them lol hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*HANG IN THERE YOU'RE A FIGHTER AND I KNOW THAT WITH PRAYER YOU CAN GET BETTER. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP MY FRIEND *


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 9 2006, 08:49 AM~6534855
> *Yea  how are you doing ? hmmmmm? :worship: you for being the stronge woman you are :wave: to you because you are someone special :biggrin: at you because you always have a smile on your face :thumbsup: to you because you always give props to everyone :guns: to let EVERYONE know your a fighter :banghead: thats what happenes to all the haters and last but not leaste Cheryl your an  :angel: cuz your always looking out for people.
> 
> Your in my prayers
> ...


sorry honey i am far from a hater. i was just aking what kind of illness or what kind of surgery she had. i am asking this because more than half of my family is in the medical feild and i know of a lot of places that deal with the terminally ill.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEXXXYLATINABUNNY_@Nov 9 2006, 10:00 AM~6534932
> *sorry honey i am far from a hater. i was just aking what kind of illness or what kind of surgery she had. i am asking this because more than half of my family is in the medical feild and i know of a lot of places that deal with the terminally ill.
> *


:uh: i wasnt referring to you...My Badd i quoted from you because of your concern....I have a bad habit of not posting a new comment.





Forgive me ? :tears:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Keep your head up and stay strong..........God will do the rest.............


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANX FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT YEAH YOUR RIGHT I ALWAYS SUPPORT EVERYONE ELSE I LIKE AND WISH EVERYONE COULD HAVE THERE DREAMS COME TRUE



> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 9 2006, 11:29 AM~6535465
> *:uh:  i wasnt referring to you...My Badd i quoted from you because of your concern....I have a bad habit of not posting a  new comment.
> Forgive me ? :tears:
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 12 2006, 09:58 AM~6551923
> *THANX  FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT YEAH YOUR RIGHT I ALWAYS SUPPORT EVERYONE ELSE I LIKE AND WISH EVERYONE COULD HAVE THERE DREAMS COME TRUE
> *


Yea ive watched you in action.Your GOOd people.If you need anythinf shoot me a PM 


God bless you
Benny


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANX SO MUCH SWANGA YOUR GOOD PEEPS TO IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW TO K



> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 12 2006, 11:49 AM~6552375
> *Yea ive watched you in action.Your GOOd people.If you need anythinf shoot me a PM
> God bless you
> Benny
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 13 2006, 08:16 AM~6557355
> *THANX SO MUCH SWANGA YOUR GOOD PEEPS TO IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING LET ME  KNOW TO K
> *


THANKYOU


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

are u going this weekend to the compton college show



> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 13 2006, 08:23 AM~6557379
> *THANKYOU
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank u tell batman i still love him




> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Nov 9 2006, 11:54 PM~6539988
> *Keep your head up and stay strong..........God will do the rest.............
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 16 2006, 01:30 AM~6579197
> *are u going this weekend to the compton college show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My prayers go out to you & your family.My sister has also become ill this year & that has our family all fucked up :tears:..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOW ARE YOU DOING CHERYL HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

im doing fine reset the surgery date after the holidays



> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 20 2006, 10:57 PM~6608622
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING CHERYL HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 20 2006, 11:29 PM~6608829
> *im doing fine reset the surgery date after the holidays
> *


whats up homegirl.. I was going to say whats up yesterday at the compton show but where a busy girl.. keep strong


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah good turnout good show but so un-organized as hell but the nrla did all they could do and so did we at the judgeing we had to quit in the middle of the day



> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 20 2006, 11:31 PM~6608839
> *whats up homegirl.. I was going to say whats up yesterday at the compton show but where a busy girl.. keep strong
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT THANKSGIVING AND DONT EAT TO MUCH TURKEY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR GUYS SUPPORT!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING SEE YOU ON NEWS YEARS DAY AT LONG BEACH


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YOU NOT COMING TO THE EVENT IM THROWING ON DECEMBER 10 2006 SUPER TOY DRIVE CONCERT HOPP OFF SEE FLYER IN MY SECTION



> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 23 2006, 08:25 AM~6623341
> *HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING SEE YOU  ON NEWS YEARS DAY AT LONG BEACH
> *


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0 


> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 24 2006, 09:34 AM~6628714
> *
> *


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 05:35 AM~6195256
> *HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!
> ...



The hell with a Doctor, only GOD knows how long you have. I just lost me MOM to a terminal ilness. They said the same about her but she hung in there a little longer. Keep up the fight and your prayers, turn it over to GOD now.  I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

A year ago I was diagnosed with cancer and the doctors told me to start preparing for the end, that there is no way I could beat it because it was such a rare form of cancer and nobody had ever beaten it. I looked at the doctor and said I'm gonna be the first to do it. Here I am a year later back at work able to support my family again. So keep on moving forward in your fight and remember that the lord is with you always and don't listen to any negativity stay positive.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for your support I have been acting like there is nothing wrong right now that they have me on some new medicine to build my imune system so I can have the surgery. But today I live for today and if tomorrow comes then I am blessed see I have live a very good life no matter what I have I just have one more hopefully I will reach it again someday so until then I can't go anywhere anyways because I'm almost there now....    




> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 25 2006, 10:48 PM~6636874
> *A year ago I was diagnosed with cancer and the doctors told me to start preparing for the end, that there is no way I could beat it because it was such a rare form of cancer and nobody had ever beaten it. I looked at the doctor and said I'm gonna be the first to do it. Here I am a year later back at work able to support my family again. So keep on moving forward in your fight and remember that the lord is with you always and don't listen to any negativity stay positive.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

are you guys coming to our show december 10 2006



> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 20 2006, 11:31 PM~6608839
> *whats up homegirl.. I was going to say whats up yesterday at the compton show but where a busy girl.. keep strong
> *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hang in there, be strong and keep your head up. My Mother was diagnosed with cancer and the doctors gave her a certain timeline. She defeated the odds and held on for 8 years more than expected. Have faith in God, and he will guide you through this. You'll be in our prayers all the way in Hawaii from Spellbound Car Club.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you so much wow all the way from hawaii




> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 30 2006, 12:29 PM~6667365
> *Hang in there, be strong and keep your head up.  My Mother was diagnosed with cancer and the doctors gave her a certain timeline.  She defeated the odds and held on for 8 years more than expected.  Have faith in God, and he will guide you through this.  You'll be in our prayers all the way in Hawaii from Spellbound Car Club.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you



> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Nov 25 2006, 10:41 PM~6636832
> *The hell with a Doctor, only GOD knows how long you have.  I just lost me MOM to a terminal ilness.  They said the same about her but she hung in there a little longer.  Keep up the fight and your prayers, turn it over to GOD now.   I'll keep you in my prayers.
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 30 2006, 08:33 AM~6666274
> *are you guys coming to our show december 10 2006
> *


WE GONNA GO BUT LATE CAUSE OF PRIOR ENGAGEMENT BUT WE'LL THERE .HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY .KEEP FIGHTING THE GOOD FIGHT AND REMEMBER YOU GOT THE WHOLE LOWRIDER FAMILY ON YOUR SIDE .


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

you probly dont know me and im not a member of Rollerz (yet) but alot of them were there for me when i needed them , and i will alwayz show my loyalty back, my thoughts and prayers go out to you keep your head up Ms. Mendoza


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you very much  


quote=CadillacRoyalty,Dec 3 2006, 11:29 AM~6684828]
you probly dont know me and im not a member of Rollerz (yet) but alot of them were there for me when i needed them , and i will alwayz show my loyalty back, my thoughts and prayers go out to you keep your head up Ms. Mendoza 
[/quote]


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0 



> thank you very much
> quote=CadillacRoyalty,Dec 3 2006, 11:29 AM~6684828]
> you probly dont know me and im not a member of Rollerz (yet) but alot of them were there for me when i needed them , and i will alwayz show my loyalty back, my thoughts and prayers go out to you keep your head up Ms. Mendoza


[/quote]


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope U beat It DAWG


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0 



> _Originally posted by Kneegrow_@Dec 11 2006, 12:05 PM~6741424
> *Hope U beat It DAWG
> *


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

I have given up on what doctors say, a year ago i was told that after my back injury i souldnt be walking anymore, i showed them here is a picture of me in a tug-of war at a car show this past summer. never under estimate the power of the human body and mind, if you want something bad enough you can have it,

im the 4th one in


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

CHERYL DONT EVER FORGET ...YOUR BEING THOUGHT ABOUT EVERYYYYYYDAYYYY.aND THAT ONLY HAPPENES TO GOOD PEOPLE.yOUR IN MY PRAYERS .NOT THAT YOU GONNA NEED IT CUZ YOUR GONNA BEAT IT .KEEP FIGHTING THAT MAJOR FIGHT AND EVERYTING WILL BE ALRIGHT


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks alot man



> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 14 2006, 04:50 AM~6758928
> *I have given up on what doctors say, a year ago i was told that after my back injury i souldnt be walking anymore, i showed them  here is a picture of me in a tug-of war at a car show this past summer.  never under estimate the power of the human body and mind, if you want something bad enough you can have it,
> 
> im the 4th one in
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

STOPPING BY TO WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A MERRY CHRISTMAS.REMEMBER GOD IS ALWAYS WITH YOU .


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you




> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 24 2006, 09:42 PM~6818222
> *STOPPING BY TO WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A MERRY CHRISTMAS.REMEMBER GOD IS ALWAYS WITH YOU .
> *


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

hey cheryl just want to say stay strong and our prayers are with you from south texas R O. i saw you at the san antonio this year but we didnt get to meet. it was my first show with the new fam, but i was working in a vendor booth so i didnt get a chance to meet every body. wish i did, well i better see you in h-town '07 it suck they dicked texas with only one show well i know im gonna see you there. holla if we can do anything for you ROLLERZ FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

fuck what the doctors said, u here to stay


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you big surgery coming up in january 10 hope to see u allon the 11th



> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 26 2006, 11:03 PM~6833336
> *fuck what the doctors said, u here to stay
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Cheryl I have never Met you but have heard of you for a while now. The 1st Time I heard your name was in fontana about 3 years ago when I saw a motorcycle and some suz's and I asked a fellow CC Member who owned them and he told me that it was 1 person. Even though I have never met you I have alway's admired you and hope to one day meet you. There are a few names in this industry that carry alot of weight and beleive me yours does so when I saw one of your members make a stament like you represent better than most of the guy's not just the women I have to agree, I am not pretending to be an expert this is just my opinion My truck was not able to make it last year to the super show but I hope you make the LRM tour this year I would really like to meet you. My name is Armando Gonzalez Owner of Krazy Kreation 91 Checy silverado, and My family will also have you in our prayers, Hope you get better.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6857874
> *Hello Cheryl I have never Met you but have heard of you for a while now. The 1st Time I heard your name was in fontana about 3 years ago when I saw a motorcycle and some suz's and I asked a fellow CC Member who owned them and he told me that it was 1 person. Even though I have never met you I have alway's admired you and hope to one day meet you. There are a few names in this industry that carry alot of weight and beleive me yours does so when I saw one of your members make a stament like you represent better than most of the guy's not just the women I have to agree, I am not pretending to be an expert this is just my opinion My truck was not able to make it last year to the super show but I hope you make the LRM tour this year I would really like to meet you. My name is Armando Gonzalez Owner of Krazy Kreation 91 Checy silverado, and My family will also have you in our prayers, Hope you get better.
> 
> 
> ...


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW THAT WAS REALLY NICE COMING FROM SOMEONE I DNT EVEN KNOW BUT THANK YOU AGAIN FOR JUST PRAYING FOR ME IT HAS GOTTEN WORSE BUT I KEEP MY HEAD UP EVERYDAY I PRAY FOR TODAY AND IF TOMORROW COMES ILL BE THERE WHERE EVER CARS ARE AT IM THERE I MADE IT TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC IN GOOD SPIRIT TIRED THOUGH BUT I HAD TO DO IT FOR MYSELF AND I EVEN CRUISED CRENSHAW AFTERWARDS WITH MY WHOLE CHAPTER WE DID GOOD THIS YEAR IM PROUD OF ALL THE MEN THAT STAND BEHIND ME AND FOR THE HATERZ DONT TRIP I AINT GOING NO WHERE ANYTIME SOON!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6857874
> *Hello Cheryl I have never Met you but have heard of you for a while now. The 1st Time I heard your name was in fontana about 3 years ago when I saw a motorcycle and some suz's and I asked a fellow CC Member who owned them and he told me that it was 1 person. Even though I have never met you I have alway's admired you and hope to one day meet you. There are a few names in this industry that carry alot of weight and beleive me yours does so when I saw one of your members make a stament like you represent better than most of the guy's not just the women I have to agree, I am not pretending to be an expert this is just my opinion My truck was not able to make it last year to the super show but I hope you make the LRM tour this year I would really like to meet you. My name is Armando Gonzalez Owner of Krazy Kreation 91 Checy silverado, and My family will also have you in our prayers, Hope you get better.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU GUYS TO



> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 31 2006, 12:43 AM~6867996
> *http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
> :wave: :wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 31 2006, 11:13 PM~6873640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU GUYS AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY EVENT



> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 31 2006, 11:13 PM~6873640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HI NIMSTER AND RICH HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEARS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just stoping by to say hello and happy new year and stay strong babe.your still in our prayers hun.GOD bless see you soon.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

NICE SEEING YOU YESTERDAY CHERYL,,,,,,TAKE CARE :cheesy:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS ARE YOU GOING TO MAIMI IN FEB



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:13 PM~6888405
> *just stoping by to say hello and happy new year and stay strong babe.your still in our prayers hun.GOD bless see you soon.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:12 AM~6888404
> *HI NIMSTER AND RICH HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEARS
> *


IT was good thanks for asking.would have loved to gone out there for the first but all I had in my pockets was lint and a paper clip  .how was yours?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YEAH YOU GUYS HAD A REALLY BIG TURNOUT IT WAS GREAT IM GLAD I MADE IT ALMOST DIDNT BUT I HUNG IN THERE


I GUESS NEXT YEAR I MIGHT BE DOING THE ENTERTAINMENT PART FOR YOU GUY

THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD FROM A LITTLE BIRDY THAT LIL G AND TWIN WHERE TALKING ABOUT SO HOPEFULLY ILL BE HERE FOR YOU GUYS...



> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2007, 11:13 PM~6888406
> *NICE SEEING YOU YESTERDAY CHERYL,,,,,,TAKE CARE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:13 AM~6888410
> *THANKS ARE YOU GOING TO MAIMI IN FEB
> *


we were going to try and make the miami show but I doubt it.for sure the tampa show though.it sucks now that they took out indy show.but now we have to do some traveling.your my insperation


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

IT WAS NICE IT WAS THE FIRST THAT ALL MY CHAPTER GOT TOGETHER AT ONE TIME WE WHERE MISSING ABOUT 10 MEMBERS BUT WE WHERE DEEP


I HOPE I SEE YOU IN TAMPA OR MAIMI GOING TO BOTH



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:14 PM~6888418
> *IT was good thanks for asking.would have loved to gone out there for the first but all I had in my pockets was lint and a paper clip  .how was yours?
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU SOME DAY I WILL BE RECONIZED FOR IT!!!!!! IM GLAD YOU DO I LOVE YOU NIMSTER64



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:16 PM~6888431
> *we were going to try and make the miami show but I doubt it.for sure the tampa show though.it sucks now that they took out indy show.but now we have to do some traveling.your my insperation
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:17 AM~6888439
> *IT WAS NICE IT WAS THE FIRST THAT ALL MY CHAPTER GOT TOGETHER AT ONE TIME WE WHERE MISSING ABOUT 10 MEMBERS BUT WE WHERE DEEP
> I HOPE I SEE YOU IN TAMPA OR MAIMI GOING TO BOTH
> *


Glad to hear you had a great time.and for sure if god permits we will be in tampa and we'll hang out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:18 AM~6888442
> *THANK YOU SOME DAY I WILL BE RECONIZED FOR IT!!!!!! IM GLAD YOU DO I LOVE YOU NIMSTER64
> *


I LOVE YOU ALSO HUN TRUST ME IT IS WELL RECONISED


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

OH YEAH AND PARTY LIKE LAST TIME IM WAITING FOR THE OKAY TO SEE IF MY ARTIST WILL BE PERFORMING ON STAGE THIS YEAR AGAIN IM TRYING TO GET THEM ON IN MAIMI AND TAMPA THIS YEAR



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:18 PM~6888445
> *Glad to hear you had a great time.and for sure if god permits we will be in tampa and we'll hang out
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:20 AM~6888467
> *OH YEAH AND PARTY LIKE LAST TIME IM WAITING FOR THE OKAY TO SEE IF MY ARTIST WILL BE PERFORMING ON STAGE THIS YEAR AGAIN IM TRYING TO GET THEM ON IN MAIMI AND TAMPA THIS YEAR
> *


that will be great.can't wait.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY NIMSTER HAVE YOU HEARD THE CD YET



> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 2 2007, 11:20 PM~6888467
> *OH YEAH AND PARTY LIKE LAST TIME IM WAITING FOR THE OKAY TO SEE IF MY ARTIST WILL BE PERFORMING ON STAGE THIS YEAR AGAIN IM TRYING TO GET THEM ON IN MAIMI AND TAMPA THIS YEAR
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:23 AM~6888489
> *HEY NIMSTER HAVE YOU HEARD THE CD YET
> *


naw I don't realy buy music.my brother is a dj and he gets what I need.where can I find it?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

IN ALL OF THE BEST BUY STORES TELL GO TO MYSPACE PAGE AND TELL ME WHAT YOU REALLY THINK OF THE CD K I WILL SEND YOU ONE SO YOU CAN BUMP IT OUT THERE



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:24 PM~6888501
> *naw I don't realy buy music.my brother is a dj and he gets what I need.where can I find it?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:25 AM~6888507
> *IN ALL OF THE BEST BUY STORES TELL GO TO MYSPACE PAGE AND TELL ME WHAT YOU REALLY THINK OF THE CD K I WILL SEND YOU ONE SO YOU CAN BUMP IT OUT THERE
> *


hell yea for sure hun.let me go check out your page  well its almost one am I will talk to you soon hun I will give you my feed back tomorrow after I hear it ok?God bless and good night hun :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

GOOD NITE NIMSTER



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6888527
> *hell yea for sure hun.let me go check out your page  well its almost one am I will talk to you soon hun I will give you my feed back tomorrow after I hear it ok?God bless and good night hun :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Cheryl, Good to see you at Majestics Picnic, I was going to stop to say Hi, but you had a lot going on when I was going by..... ( I think it was a plate of food :biggrin: ) Keep your head up girl, hope to meet you soon......

Alex 
Gangs To Grace CC Pres.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YEAH IT PROBALLY WAS OR ME PLAYING BONES ONE OR THE OTHER THE CARNE ASADA WAS OFF THE HOOK HAD TO GET SOME REAL QUICK WITH AS MANY MEMBERS AS WE HAVE THE MEAT GOES REAL FAST SOMETIMES I DONT EVEN GET A CHANCE TO EAT LMAO :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 2 2007, 11:33 PM~6888564
> *Hey Cheryl, Good to see you at Majestics Picnic, I was going to stop to say Hi, but you had a lot going on when I was going by.....  ( I think it was a plate of food  :biggrin: )  Keep your head up girl, hope to meet you soon......
> 
> Alex
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WELL YOU GUYS CAN GET TO MEET ME AT THE FEBRUARY 14, 2007 VALENTINES DANCE IM THROWING AT CAMACHOS IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY WITH ROLLS ROYCE AND ALL MY ARTIST ON MY LABEL SO COME CHECK IT OUT ITS GOING TO BE A VERY GOOD DANCE



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 2 2007, 11:33 PM~6888564
> *Hey Cheryl, Good to see you at Majestics Picnic, I was going to stop to say Hi, but you had a lot going on when I was going by.....  ( I think it was a plate of food  :biggrin: )  Keep your head up girl, hope to meet you soon......
> 
> Alex
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HI BIGBRO HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEARS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 2 2007, 11:44 PM~6888623
> *WELL YOU GUYS CAN GET TO MEET ME AT THE FEBRUARY 14, 2007 VALENTINES DANCE IM THROWING AT CAMACHOS IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY WITH ROLLS ROYCE AND ALL MY ARTIST ON MY LABEL SO COME CHECK IT OUT ITS GOING TO BE A VERY GOOD DANCE
> *


That's my Birthday, I might have to check it out!!!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

CALLME IF YOU WANT ON THE GUEST LIST K



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 2 2007, 11:47 PM~6888638
> *That's my Birthday, I might have to check it out!!!
> *


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

WHEN YOU ARE FEELIN DOWN, AND ALL SEEMS TO NOT BE GOING RIGHT,SIT DOWN FOR A BREATH OF AIR, AND REMEMBER THESE WORD'S, YOU ARE (( SPECIAL ))) WHY, BECAUSE IT'S NOT WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH, IT'S WHAT YOU HAVE WENT THROUGH, AND WHAT YOU DO THAT HAS PLANTED SO MANY SMILES ON SO MANY PEOPLES FACE,WE WILL PARTY FOR CHRISTMAS AGAIN THIS 07 SO DO WHAT KEEP IT MOVIN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU BLUE I LOVE YOU TO :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Jan 3 2007, 09:07 AM~6890151
> *WHEN YOU ARE FEELIN DOWN, AND ALL SEEMS TO NOT BE GOING RIGHT,SIT DOWN FOR A BREATH OF AIR, AND REMEMBER THESE WORD'S, YOU ARE (( SPECIAL  ))) WHY, BECAUSE IT'S NOT WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH, IT'S WHAT YOU HAVE WENT THROUGH, AND WHAT YOU DO THAT HAS PLANTED SO MANY SMILES ON SO MANY PEOPLES FACE,WE WILL PARTY FOR CHRISTMAS AGAIN THIS 07 SO DO WHAT KEEP IT MOVIN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I COULD DEFENATLY SEE ME CRUIZING TO THE ALBUM.IT HAS THE OLDIES TOUCH LOT OF TALENT MA :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey you i hope you had a good one



> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 3 2007, 09:32 AM~6890352
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you nimster ill send u one k



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2007, 10:17 AM~6890721
> *I COULD DEFENATLY SEE ME CRUIZING TO THE ALBUM.IT HAS THE OLDIES TOUCH LOT OF TALENT MA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2007, 10:17 AM~6890721
> *I COULD DEFENATLY SEE ME CRUIZING TO THE ALBUM.IT HAS THE OLDIES TOUCH LOT OF TALENT MA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHERYL GOODTIMES LOVES YOU KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.....
HERES A PRAYER FORM ME TO YOU,

PRAY WITH ME:

YOUR WORD REMINDS ME,LORD THAT EVEN WHEN I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF THE SHADOW OF DEATH,I NEED FEAR NO EVIL,FOR YOU ARE WITH ME.
THANK YOU,LORD,FOR A PERFECT LOVE THAT CASTS OUT FEAR AND ILLNESS. LET ME LIVE COURAGEOUSLY AND FAITHFULLY THIS DAY AND EVERY DAY. AMEN

FROM EDWIN GOODTIMES (SFV) CHAPTER 
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THAT WAS REALLY NICE THANK YOU SO MUCH



> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 6 2007, 12:39 PM~6919523
> *CHERYL GOODTIMES LOVES YOU KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.....
> HERES A PRAYER FORM ME TO YOU,
> 
> ...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP....MY GIRLFRIENDS DAD WAS TOLD HE HAD 6-MONTHS TO LIVE AND HE MADE IT 9 MORE YEARS, KEEP FIGHTING :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you im to mean to go anywheres anyway thank you again



> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 7 2007, 07:05 AM~6924635
> *KEEP YOUR HEAD UP....MY GIRLFRIENDS DAD WAS TOLD HE HAD 6-MONTHS TO LIVE AND HE MADE IT 9 MORE YEARS, KEEP FIGHTING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

THATS RIGHT GIRL KEEP YOUR HEAD UP...... WE WILL BE SAYING A PRAYER FOR YOU EVERY NIGHT..... I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT BECAUSE YOU SOUND LIKE A STRONG PERSON.....
ALL YOU HAVE TO IS BELIEVE... AND I WILL HAPPEN
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 04:35 AM~6195256
> *HEY EVERYONE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT I'VE BEEN GETTING FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS. THAT KNOW'S THAT I'M TERMINALLY I'LL.
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE BRIGHTON MY DAY!
> ...


I SORRY TO HERE WHATS GONNIN ON WITH YOU, BUT THE DOCTOR DON'T HAVE THE LAST SAY SO IN THIS, SEE I KNOW SOMEBODY, LET ME INTERDUCE YOU TO HIM....SEE HE CAME THAT WE COULD CHOOSE LIFE OVER WHAT HE HAS DEFEATED ALREADY, FOR HE IS THE ONE THAT HEALS IN ALWAYS, SEE I KNOW CAUSE HE HEALED ME, ON THE REAL....IN JESUS NAME BELIVE THAT YOU CAN BE HEALED, BE HEALED......


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THAT IS SWEET THANK YOU SO MUCH





> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jan 10 2007, 05:39 PM~6954974
> *I SORRY TO HERE WHATS GONNIN ON WITH YOU, BUT THE DOCTOR DON'T HAVE THE LAST SAY SO IN THIS, SEE I KNOW SOMEBODY, LET ME INTERDUCE YOU TO HIM....SEE HE CAME THAT WE COULD CHOOSE LIFE OVER WHAT HE HAS DEFEATED ALREADY, FOR HE IS THE ONE THAT HEALS IN ALWAYS, SEE I KNOW CAUSE HE HEALED ME, ON THE REAL....IN JESUS NAME BELIVE THAT YOU CAN BE HEALED, BE HEALED......
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey Cheryl...how's it going.....my prayers are always out there for you.....see you in AZ in March


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YOUR NOT GOING TO MAMI WW WILL BE TAKEN OVER THIS YEAR




> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2007, 11:56 PM~6967424
> *hey Cheryl...how's it going.....my prayers are always out there for you.....see you in AZ in March
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 12 2007, 09:52 AM~6969117
> *YOUR NOT GOING TO MAMI WW WILL BE TAKEN OVER THIS YEAR
> *


HIT'N HARD FOR 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ROLLERZ IV LYFE


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THAT RIGHT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO



> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 12 2007, 10:10 AM~6969263
> *HIT'N HARD FOR 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ROLLERZ IV LYFE
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 12 2007, 10:52 AM~6969117
> *YOUR NOT GOING TO MAMI WW WILL BE TAKEN OVER THIS YEAR
> *


nah....I got a few things in February...sooooo AZ will be the first official show I go to.....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

cool toro see ya there




> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 13 2007, 12:31 AM~6976052
> *nah....I got a few things in February...sooooo AZ will be the first official show I go to.....
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"LET THE CELEBRATION BEGIN"

I'VE TOLD YOU THESE THINGS FOR A PURPOSE:THAT MY JOY MIGHT BE YOUR JOY, AND YOUR JOY WHOLLY MATURE.
JOHN 15:11

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

HEY THERE SWEETY IF YOU NEED SOME N.S.A. SEX HIT ME UP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE GREATEST OF THE THESE"

BUT NOW ABIDE FAITH,HOPE,LOVE THESE THREE;BUT THE GREATEST OF THIS IS LOVE.
1 CORINTHIANS 13:13
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*CHERYL,
THANKS FOR THE OFFER TO BRING "THUGG PASSION" TO MIAMI. 

But the car is taken apart, trying to get it ready by Phoenix Show.

Again, THANKS FOR THE OFFER!!!!!*


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YOUR WELCOME I TRIED TO TAKE IT FOR GET IT READY FOR TAMPA IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A CAR HAULER 10 HAULER WITH A RIG 

IF ANYONE KNOW OF ONE FOR SELL LET ME KNOW




> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7025323
> *CHERYL,
> THANKS FOR THE OFFER TO BRING "THUGG PASSION" TO MIAMI.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7025323
> *CHERYL,
> THANKS FOR THE OFFER TO BRING "THUGG PASSION" TO MIAMI.
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 19 2007, 02:18 PM~7031358
> *YOUR WELCOME I TRIED TO TAKE IT FOR GET IT READY FOR TAMPA IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A CAR HAULER 10 HAULER WITH A RIG
> 
> IF ANYONE KNOW OF ONE FOR SELL LET ME KNOW
> *


scoop me up on the way :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 3 2007, 01:25 AM~6888507
> *IN ALL OF THE BEST BUY STORES TELL GO TO MYSPACE PAGE AND TELL ME WHAT YOU REALLY THINK OF THE CD K I WILL SEND YOU ONE SO YOU CAN BUMP IT OUT THERE
> *


never got it I hope it didn't get lost.so how have you been?tell me where els to buy it and I will go get it. best buy by my house don't have it or at least I couldn't find it.do you know what they have it under?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

jus temail mail me another address and i will send it to u again thanks for the support


if it out there it should be under doll-e girl and mister one i got your back featuring baby bash




> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2007, 12:22 AM~7079209
> *never got it I hope it didn't get lost.so how have you been?tell me where els to buy it and I will go get it. best buy by my house don't have it or at least I couldn't find it.do you know what they have it under?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 27 2007, 03:40 AM~7100264
> *jus temail mail me another address and i will send it to u again thanks for the support
> if it out there it should be under doll-e girl and mister one i got your back featuring baby bash
> *


I only have one and thats my house :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jan 27 2007, 03:40 AM~7100264
> *jus temail mail me another address and i will send it to u again thanks for the support
> if it out there it should be under doll-e girl and mister one i got your back featuring baby bash
> *


you send it out?damn if thats so then my daughter must have received it.shit she in trouble now :angry: she knows better then to fuck with my shit.let me know for real if it went out and i will deal with the rest


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

ILL SEND U ANOTHER ONE




> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2007, 01:49 AM~7100290
> *you send it out?damn if thats so then my daughter must have received it.shit she in trouble now :angry: she knows better then to fuck with my shit.let me know for real if it went out and i will deal with the rest
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up girl.. how u doing.. long time no see


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YEAH I KNOW IVE JUST BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE MUSIC SIDE OF THINGS FOR AWHILE NOW IM STILL OUT THERE ARE YOU GOING TO MIAMI



> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 10:24 PM~7144577
> *whats up girl.. how u doing.. long time no see
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you for the message it wass nice




> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2007, 06:32 PM~7025053
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "THE GREATEST OF THE THESE"
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

for sure hey how is the weather is there something that my guys need to worry about because if there is i will make them stay here



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2007, 12:21 AM~7079194
> *scoop me up on the way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7181149
> *:0
> *



:wave: Whatup?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 18 2006, 07:03 AM~6195287
> *As long as you think positive, have faith, and know deep inside that you will overcome this... you will do fine...
> 
> 
> *


So true. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 5 2007, 05:39 PM~7182010
> *So true. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope your getting better.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HI TONY



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2007, 04:06 PM~7181666
> *:wave:  Whatup?
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

whats up big rich




> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 6 2007, 12:23 AM~7186784
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 14 2007, 12:35 AM~7256518
> *:0
> *


 :wave: Looking good Miss Lady


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU WHEN THE LAST TIME YOU SEEN ME TO SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 14 2007, 07:34 AM~7257899
> *:wave: Looking good  Miss Lady
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 16 2007, 12:17 AM~7275341
> *THANK YOU WHEN THE LAST TIME YOU SEEN ME TO SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yesterday on here .When i replied :biggrin: 
I figure like this.You have to Be looking good as always being your Cheryl M The real First Lady of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you awnga your so sweet.




> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 16 2007, 07:30 AM~7276218
> *Yesterday on here .When i replied  :biggrin:
> I figure like this.You have to Be looking good as always being your Cheryl M    The real First Lady of lowriding :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

hi cheryl ow you doin you probably don know who this is cus i hardly come in here but trust me you know who i am and you know wat all i can say is be verry strong and fight you a fighter mija i know you can pull trough wen i see you at shows or picknicks you always happy and joyfull and you always say hi to me and that just shows me that you a fighter cus you dont let you illness get you down and i respect you for that i love you as a person and a human been cus you treat everyone with respect and saves qe just think of it this way doctors are never right only god keep your faith on him my mother r-i-p had terminal canser they only gave her 6 months to live and she pulled trough for 3 years now you dam you yung and strong come on girl we need you out here in this streets with them nice rides and that beatifull personality of yours so come on fight it and ill have you in my prayers as i have done since i found out i just dont talk to you about it wen i see you out there cus is not only hard for me cus it bring memorys of mi moms but i can just imagine how its on you stay up and much love for you and your family and see you at the next event


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 16 2007, 08:14 AM~7276486
> *thank you awnga your so sweet.
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn this topic had my emotions going nuts!....goodluck with everything!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH THAT REALLY MENT ALOT TO ME YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SHOWED ME MAD LOVE AGAIN THANK YOU I WILL REMEMBER THIS NEXT TIME U SEE JUST COME UP AND GIVE ME A HUG THAT SO COOL!!!




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Feb 17 2007, 04:25 AM~7284656
> *hi cheryl ow you doin you probably don know who this is cus i hardly come in here but trust me you know who i am and you know wat all i can say is be verry strong and fight you a fighter mija i know  you can pull trough wen i see you at shows or picknicks you always happy and joyfull and you always say hi to me and that just shows me that you a fighter cus you dont let you illness get you down and i respect you for that i love you as a person and a human been cus you treat everyone with respect and saves qe just think of it this way doctors are never right only god keep your faith on him my mother r-i-p had terminal canser they only gave her 6 months to live and she pulled trough for 3 years now you dam you yung and strong come on girl we need you out here in this streets with them nice rides and that beatifull personality of yours so come on fight it and ill have you in my prayers as i have done since i found out i just dont talk to you about it wen i see you out there cus is not only hard for me cus it bring memorys of mi moms but i can just imagine how its on you stay up and much love for you and your family and see you at the next event
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'M STILL HERE HOMIE WHATS UP




> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 17 2007, 08:27 AM~7284950
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Cheryl,
I know you dont know me, but I have much respect for you and what you have done for the lowriding movement. I just came across this thread. I hope you are doing well and pull through this, proving the doctors wrong. You will be in my prayers. Keep your faith and let God handle things for you. If he decides to take you then we all will know God needed someone to handle the ryders in the heavens.....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 19 2007, 11:25 AM~7297823
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH THAT REALLY MENT ALOT TO ME YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SHOWED ME MAD LOVE AGAIN THANK YOU I WILL REMEMBER THIS NEXT TIME U SEE JUST COME UP AND GIVE ME A HUG THAT SO COOL!!!
> *


koo and stay strong ill hit you up on the next event and keep on smyling as you shud girl and dont be scared cus we all get our turn and if your turn comes before me well ill see you wen i get there cus i know youll be rollin in the heavens


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

that right till the teeth pop out and i just run out of gas lmao



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Feb 20 2007, 01:50 AM~7305037
> *koo and stay strong ill hit you up on the next event and keep on smyling as you shud girl and dont be scared cus we all get our turn and if your turn comes before me well ill see you wen i get there cus i know youll be rollin in the heavens
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thats right thank you for that   




> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 19 2007, 01:53 PM~7299048
> *Cheryl,
> I know you dont know me, but I have much respect for you and what you have done for the lowriding movement. I just came across this thread. I hope you are doing well and pull through this, proving the doctors wrong. You will be in my prayers. Keep your faith and let God handle things for you. If he decides to take you then we all will know God needed someone to handle the ryders in the heavens.....
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

wus up cheryl you up late today you ok


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

NOPE THE NEW MEDICINE THEY HAVE ME ON CAN'T SLEEP IM LIKE VERY SHACKY



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Feb 21 2007, 01:51 AM~7314548
> *wus up cheryl you up late today you ok
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

BLUE DIAMOND

Posts: 524
Joined: Jun 2006
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY O.C.-2- I.E.




YES IT TRUE THEY FINALLY GAVE ME A ARTICLE INFORTUNATELY IT WASN'T LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DUB MAGAZINE GAVE ME A 6 PAGE SPREAD ITS ABOUT TIME I GOT IT.

IT TOOK A LONG 6 YEARS OF A RUN TO DO IT BUT IT GOT DONE.


AND I THANK DUB MAGAZINE FOR THE PAGES AND I'M NOT EVEN A MOVIE STAR OR A RAP STAR BUT JUST CHERYL THATS SO TIGHT.


AND I WOULD LIKE TO HERE ALL COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD THANK YOU!!!!


AND THANK YOU ELLOIT FOR THE TIGHT PICTURES AND DICK FOR THE WRITE UP IT WAS GREAT.

SEE YOU ALL AT DUB.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 21 2007, 01:57 AM~7314562
> *NOPE THE NEW MEDICINE THEY HAVE ME ON CAN'T SLEEP IM LIKE VERY SHACKY
> *


dam you all shuck up hey conrats on that article on DUB nice keep on doin big thangs ang make your paper


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK U FREAKY VERY MUCH GOOD TIMES IS ALWAYS GIVING ME A BIG HANDS UP TELL THEM ALL I SAID Q-VO :0 




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Feb 21 2007, 02:32 AM~7314632
> *dam you all shuck up hey conrats on that article on DUB nice keep on doin big thangs ang make your paper
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey manny call me k


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 21 2007, 09:01 PM~7321901
> *THANK U FREAKY VERY MUCH GOOD TIMES IS ALWAYS GIVING ME A BIG HANDS UP TELL THEM ALL I SAID Q-VO :0
> *


you knowwwwwwwwwwwwww stay up mija and dont let nothing or any body get you down you got our suport in watever we can help take care and it wus nice seeing you outhere on that nice as bentley :biggrin: you killin em outhere girl nice verry nice


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

cool now i have a face with the name that is so cool to finally meet you well ive always seen you but never really got to meet you you very sweet thank you so much an im glad you like the car cool.




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Feb 26 2007, 01:37 AM~7353000
> *you knowwwwwwwwwwwwww stay up mija and dont let nothing or any body get you down you got our suport in watever we can help take care and it wus nice seeing you outhere on that nice as bentley  :biggrin: you killin em outhere girl nice verry nice
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 26 2007, 01:40 AM~7353006
> *cool now i have a face with the name that is so cool to finally meet you well ive always seen you but never really got to  meet you you very sweet thank you so much an im glad you like the car cool.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks and yea you always been kool people but now you saw whos behind the name take care see you outhere


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 21 2007, 01:59 AM~7314568
> *BLUE DIAMOND
> 
> Posts: 524
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Feb 24 2007, 01:30 PM~7342510
> *:0
> *


HOW YOU DOING CHERYL, HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey you the car looks so good im really glad that it went to the right person i never thought it would look so beautiful thank you for asking so far so good


big surgery coming up again so we hope ill make it through it well we will soon see.

thank you for asking and i have been waiting for batman to call me back so that we can see about a trailer.




> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 26 2007, 09:26 AM~7353963
> *HOW YOU DOING CHERYL, HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HI CHERYL HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY TAKE CARE


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yes it is thank you did u make it to arizona the show was of the hook






> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 6 2007, 01:40 AM~7417176
> *HI CHERYL HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY TAKE CARE
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey tell the family i said hi




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 6 2007, 01:40 AM~7417176
> *HI CHERYL HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY TAKE CARE
> *


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

hi :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey you how are you



> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Mar 7 2007, 09:31 AM~7427108
> *hi :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 6 2007, 07:14 PM~7422996
> *hey tell the family i said hi
> *


WILL DO AND NO I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW I DIDNT FISH THE 67 IN TIME SO I JUST DIDNT GO BUT I HERD IT WUS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 6 2007, 07:14 PM~7422996
> *hey tell the family i said hi
> *


HI :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HHI THERE





> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 8 2007, 01:46 AM~7434471
> *HI :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 8 2007, 09:16 PM~7440877
> *HHI THERE
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HI CHERYL HOPE YOU DOIN GOOD


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yes and you are you going to dub show on sunday hope to see you guys there itsa going to be off the hook




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 12 2007, 01:00 AM~7459542
> *HI CHERYL HOPE YOU DOIN GOOD
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 12 2007, 07:39 PM~7465188
> *yes and you are you going to dub show on sunday hope to see you guys there itsa going to be off the hook
> *


ya im gona try to be there with a few of the boys see you there


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS FREAKY IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO MEET ME ON SATURDAY THE TICKET ARE CHEAPER THERE $45.00 AT THE DOOR I HEARD



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 13 2007, 12:37 AM~7467368
> *ya im gona try to be there with a few of the boys see you there
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HI THERE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey boo how you holding up babe?hit me up some time so we could chat on lifes trials and tribulations :thumbsup: god bless.and keep your head up high.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 13 2007, 08:07 AM~7468363
> *THANKS FREAKY IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO MEET ME ON SATURDAY THE TICKET ARE CHEAPER THERE $45.00 AT THE DOOR I HEARD
> *


YUP ILL HIT YOU UP MAMA


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

thats cool have fun let me know how it went


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

who is this



> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 14 2007, 02:13 AM~7474677
> *thats cool have fun let me know how it  went
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn queen of lowriding and queen of car shows


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

who is this do i know you



> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 14 2007, 02:13 AM~7474677
> *thats cool have fun let me know how it  went
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY FREAKY SORRY MY PHONE DIED ON YOU CALL ME BACK WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE AT THE OFFICE 



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 13 2007, 12:37 AM~7467368
> *ya im gona try to be there with a few of the boys see you there
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HI THERE.....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY GIRLY TOMORROW THE BIG DAY IM SCARED REALLY SCARED



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 16 2007, 08:13 AM~7489827
> *HI THERE.....
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 16 2007, 07:48 AM~7489686
> *HEY FREAKY SORRY MY PHONE DIED ON YOU CALL ME BACK WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE AT THE OFFICE
> *


ITS OK YEA ILL LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THEM TICKETS THANKS CHERYL AND I HOPE YOU DOIN GOOD YOU AND YOUR BOY GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK CALL ME UP WHEN YOU GET THE CHANCE MY PHONE WHEN IT DIED YOUR NUMBER WAS ERASED



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 16 2007, 07:41 PM~7493746
> *ITS OK YEA ILL LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THEM TICKETS THANKS CHERYL AND I HOPE YOU DOIN GOOD YOU AND YOUR BOY GRACIAS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEY CHERYL HOW YOU DOING ?WISH YOU BEST OF LUCK AT THE DUB SHOW


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you


jerry has your two tickets




> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 17 2007, 07:55 AM~7495726
> *HEY CHERYL HOW YOU DOING ?WISH YOU BEST OF LUCK AT THE DUB SHOW
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW ? I TALKED TO CHARLES AND HE SAID YOU GUYS WE'RE STILL WAITING TO HEAR AWARDS


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Ay love, keep your head up. Even tough I dont know you, ur a fellow rider. Peace out. See you in two years at a car show.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 18 2007, 10:30 PM~7504484
> *why was this moved to off topic?
> *


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

didnt see your ride.. the only one i was interested in...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

my prayers go out to you.
be well.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT.



> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Mar 19 2007, 09:40 AM~7506258
> *my prayers go out to you.
> be well.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I WAS RIGHT BY THE DUB HAULER IN FRONT OF THE STAGE



> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Mar 19 2007, 12:01 AM~7504812
> *didnt see your ride.. the only one i was interested in...
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

TOOK BEST FEMALE IN SHOW 1ST, 2NDS, 3RD


TOOK BEST DISPLAY

1ST WITH THE BENTLY

1 WITH THE MAGNUM

2 WITH HUMMER 

WELL ANYWAY I TOOK 5 BIG TROPHIES HOME AND SOME CASH






> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 18 2007, 09:19 PM~7503956
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW ? I TALKED TO CHARLES AND HE SAID YOU GUYS WE'RE STILL WAITING TO HEAR AWARDS
> *


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7506532
> *I WAS RIGHT BY THE DUB HAULER IN FRONT OF THE STAGE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 19 2007, 10:56 AM~7506748
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

CHERYL, CHERYL, CHERYL YOUR GETTING ME MIXED UP WITH CLASSIC53.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

sorry i thought you where her again



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 19 2007, 10:41 PM~7511909
> *CHERYL, CHERYL, CHERYL YOUR GETTING ME MIXED UP WITH  CLASSIC53.
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7506541
> *TOOK BEST FEMALE IN SHOW 1ST, 2NDS, 3RD
> TOOK BEST DISPLAY
> 
> ...


congrats on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks



> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 19 2007, 10:48 PM~7511949
> *congrats on the wins  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU IN OUR PRAYERS ALWAYS


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

I THINK I MIGHT MAKE THINGS EASIER AND PUT MY BEAUTIFUL PICTURE UP JUST FOR YOU.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

what happened to the pictures from the dub post some so i can see them i have no pic at all



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 19 2007, 10:59 PM~7512006
> *I THINK I MIGHT MAKE THINGS EASIER AND PUT MY BEAUTIFUL PICTURE UP JUST FOR YOU.
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

congrat cheryl on all them wins doin big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU I WAS WAITING FOR YOU GUYS



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 PM~7512193
> *congrat cheryl on all them wins doin big thangs :biggrin:
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

GOODMORNIG HONEY.....HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY? BETTER I HOPE...I CALLED YOU YESTURDAY...YOU DIDNT PICK UP....ANYWAYS.....I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO TELL YOU ON SUNDAY..THANK YOU FOR THE WRIST BANDS TO THE SHOW IT WAS FUN.....THANK YOU FOR LETTING US SPEND THE DAY WITH YOU ROLLERS YOU GUYS ARE AWSOM....ADD CONGRATS ON THE BEAUTIFUL TROPHIES YOU WON...CHERYL YOU SHINE LIKE A DIAMOND...I LOVE YOU GIRL.....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WHERE ALL THE PICS AT I DONT HAVE ANY OF THE CARS POST THEM UP FOR ME SO I CAN SEE K



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 20 2007, 10:06 AM~7514015
> *GOODMORNIG HONEY.....HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY? BETTER I HOPE...I CALLED YOU YESTURDAY...YOU DIDNT PICK UP....ANYWAYS.....I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO TELL YOU ON SUNDAY..THANK YOU FOR THE WRIST BANDS TO THE SHOW IT WAS FUN.....THANK YOU FOR LETTING US SPEND THE DAY WITH YOU ROLLERS YOU GUYS ARE AWSOM....ADD CONGRATS ON THE BEAUTIFUL TROPHIES YOU WON...CHERYL YOU SHINE LIKE A DIAMOND...I LOVE YOU GIRL.....
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 20 2007, 08:16 AM~7513374
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU I WAS WAITING FOR YOU GUYS
> *


YEA WE DIDNT MAKE IT PLUS IT GOT SOLD OUT BY 1 PM BUT HEY I SEEN YOU DID REAL GOOD CONGRATS


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Cheryl,
I have never had the priveledge of meeting you. I feel even though you don't know me I want to say to you that I along with my wife and 4 year old daughter will say prayers for you and yours. They say God works in mysterious ways and I am a true believer of that. I ask that all true lowriders everywhere to talk to God and ask for a miracle, because they do happen. May God Bless You & your family
as I would consider myself part of that.
Sinceramente,
Roberto J.Munoz Y Familia


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Cheryl
keep fighting and hold on.

Love and respect
Richard
www.oldiescc.com


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks freaky but i dont have any pictures i forgot to take my camera with all the comotion and stuff well if any one has any pictures please post them of my car with the display that i set up thank you again




> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 21 2007, 05:40 PM~7524528
> *YEA WE DIDNT MAKE IT PLUS IT GOT SOLD OUT BY 1 PM BUT HEY I SEEN YOU DID REAL GOOD CONGRATS
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you locoss that was really nice of you to say a prayer for me im a fighter and im not goping anywhere anytime soon


but i will say that the dub show took alot out of me i was down for 2 days 


thsi stuff is getting harder and harder to do i love it its in my blood but i think i need to slow down just a little bit.




> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 21 2007, 06:03 PM~7524730
> *Cheryl,
> I have never had the priveledge of meeting you. I feel even though you don't know me I want to say to you that I along with my wife and 4 year old daughter will say prayers for you and yours. They say God works in mysterious ways and I am a true believer of that.  I ask that all true lowriders everywhere to talk to God and ask for a miracle, because they do happen. May God Bless You & your family
> as I would consider myself part of that.
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 21 2007, 10:41 PM~7527243
> *thank you  locoss that was really nice of you to say a prayer for me im a fighter and im not goping anywhere anytime soon
> but i will say that the dub show took alot out of me i was down for 2 days
> thsi stuff is getting harder and harder to do i love it its in my blood but i think i need to slow down just a little bit.
> *


yea slow down a bit but dont give up cus thats wen everything falls apart you gots to keep your self entertained cus if you think of the issue in hand that will make you fall faster so girl keep on doin your thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

just a little bit not to much now you know how i am!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 22 2007, 12:57 AM~7527749
> *yea slow down a bit but dont give up cus thats wen everything falls apart  you gots to keep your self entertained cus if you think of the issue in hand that will make you fall faster so girl keep on doin your thing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you richard it really mean alot to me



> _Originally posted by Richard_@Mar 21 2007, 06:24 PM~7524892
> *Cheryl
> keep fighting and hold on.
> 
> ...


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HI HONEY MY COMPUTER IS BACK UP....I SENT MANNY SOME PICTURES LETS SEE IF HE WILL PUT THEM UP


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS EMELDA



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 22 2007, 09:36 PM~7534271
> *HI HONEY MY COMPUTER IS BACK UP....I SENT MANNY SOME PICTURES LETS SEE IF HE WILL PUT THEM UP
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

emelda post some pics up of us at the show yeah



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 22 2007, 09:36 PM~7534271
> *HI HONEY MY COMPUTER IS BACK UP....I SENT MANNY SOME PICTURES LETS SEE IF HE WILL PUT THEM UP
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU KEEP DOING YOUR THING CHERYL AND REMEMBER GOD IS ALWAYS WITH YOU . 
AND SO IS THE GOOD TIMES CC FAMILY


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you guys



> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7538016
> *YOU KEEP DOING YOUR THING CHERYL AND REMEMBER GOD IS ALWAYS WITH YOU .
> AND SO IS THE GOOD TIMES CC FAMILY
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY GIRL WHATS UP....WAITED FOR YOU TO CALL ME BACK YESTURDAY....WE DIDNT GET HOME UNTIL ELEVEN, THERE WAS A LOT PEOPLE LAST NIGHT...ARE YOU GIONG TO THE MEEING TOMARROW?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yes i called you back and you didnt answer so i went home



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7543353
> *HEY GIRL WHATS UP....WAITED FOR YOU TO CALL ME BACK YESTURDAY....WE DIDNT GET HOME UNTIL ELEVEN, THERE WAS A LOT PEOPLE LAST NIGHT...ARE YOU GIONG TO THE MEEING TOMARROW?
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

MUST HVE NOT HEARD MY PHONE RING....ANYWAYS...IM KICKING IT OUTSIDE THERES A PARTY 4 HOUSES DOWN AND MY STREET IS FULL.....WERE JUST WATCHING EVERYBODY IN AND OUT....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

whos party
any fine ass guys



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 24 2007, 10:45 PM~7545959
> *MUST HVE NOT HEARD MY PHONE RING....ANYWAYS...IM KICKING IT OUTSIDE THERES A PARTY 4 HOUSES DOWN AND MY STREET IS FULL.....WERE JUST WATCHING EVERYBODY IN AND OUT....
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

yah...but there kids....well.. ....there over 18....but not 21...so....there not worth training....we might be better off with our old farts for now.....


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

OH SHIT GIRL...JUST CAME IN AND THE PARTY WAS A GAY AND LESBIAN PARTY....COPS GOT THERE THRU EVERYBODY OUT....AT LEAST THIS TIME NEIGHBORHOOD WAS NOT INVOLVED.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

did you get turned on by the ****** yeah you did lmfao



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 25 2007, 12:41 AM~7546349
> *OH SHIT GIRL...JUST CAME IN AND THE PARTY WAS A GAY AND LESBIAN PARTY....COPS GOT THERE THRU EVERYBODY OUT....AT LEAST THIS TIME NEIGHBORHOOD WAS NOT INVOLVED.
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO MRS CHERYL HOWS IT GOIN


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY SOME OF THEM FAGETS WERE FINE.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I KNOW ISNT THAT A SHAME :0 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@Mar 26 2007, 08:14 AM~7552515
> *HEY SOME OF THEM FAGETS WERE FINE.
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

I THINK I WILL BE AT YOUR OFFICE ON FRIDAY AFTER WORK SO DONT MAKE ANY PLANS OF GOING ANYWHERE.....UNLESS WERE GOING TOGETHER.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 24 2007, 10:30 AM~7542831
> *thank you guys
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW CHERYL


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup R.O. Family whats crackin????


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

having a car show this weekend hope you guys can make it its for the lids at tustin high school


aril 1st tustin high school roll in at 6:00 a.m.







> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 26 2007, 10:16 PM~7558781
> *Sup R.O. Family whats crackin????
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Toro Good Morning!

Ok let's start from the begining they didn't change there style of magazine because they put my chapter of ROLLERZ ONLY in there.

All they did is recognize a person thats me that has been putting it down way to long and all they hating peeps out there that didn't give props when it was needed .

Finally did! Thats why they did the article we also new there was going to be controversy over this issue thats what they are hoping on so the can sell more copies.

The poeple at DUB MAGAZINE has always showed me alot of respect even before they found out I was from ROLLERZ ONLY see there not basing status from our club to do the article they based it on facts.

Now you go to a lowrider shows and only lowrider shows they dont give you no respect at all especially being from a large club see everyone think we get favortism out there there mistaken we go through what half the poeple go through out there getting after pre registering we get all that crap.

We get mad and upset just like everyone else we get no love and everyone thinks we do there wrong we pay our dues just like everyone else.

And being a female it has been even harder I have paid my due to this commmunity we call lowriding I just have to move on to a bigger and better issues where we might be treated a little bit better thats for sure!!!!!!!!!


And thank you everyone for the pm on the article I'm glads you like it!


And for all the rest of the haters that want to know what we are talking about go out and get a copy at your local news stands DUB MAGAZINE May issue withTravis Barker on the cover.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Keep doin' what you do girl. Nothing beats a great attitude so keep your head up and stay focused. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks huero



> _Originally posted by Huero_59_@Mar 28 2007, 09:44 AM~7568776
> *Keep doin' what you do girl. Nothing beats a great attitude so keep your head up and stay focused. My prayers go out to you.
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING EVEYONE HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY*




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## sassylove (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey girl I didn't know you where sick oh my god my family and I are in dis-belief I'm really sorry to here that well my prayer are with you I hope you will get better and you look great in the pictures you dont look sick at all thats good keep strong and you will win this!!!!!!


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Cheryl you know me and you have been through alot of shit the past two years with making this album.

For everyone that don't know you they need to get to know the person you are you have always helped the homies out for what ever reason you didn't have to stick around after making it to the top but you stayed humble and kept it real for all of us. And we learned so much from you. You are th godmother of all my children to be and the mother of my marriage.

Me and Manuel couldn't love any one more than we love you for everything.

We just want you to know this since there is so much hate in this world keep going the way you are going and I'm sure that god will take care of you like he already has and I love the Bently when can I drive it :0 you know what I mean yeah you do.


I came on here just to post this shit up because I'm tired of everyone just hating thats why we a chicanos don'   t go no where like the black peeps do because we just cant see someone else be happy and thats really sad.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

i love you guys to.



> _Originally posted by DolleGirltherapper_@Apr 6 2007, 02:14 PM~7632768
> *Hey Cheryl you know me and you have been through alot of shit the past two years with making this album.
> 
> For everyone that don't know you they need to get to know the person you are you have always helped the homies out for what ever reason you didn't have to stick around after making it to the top but you stayed humble and kept it real for all of us. And we learned so much from you. You are th godmother of all my children to be and the mother of my marriage.
> ...


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

You know wegot your back to homegirlmissed you on bristollast nite I heard you where there


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

Just droppin by to show you guys some love


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

CHERYL JUS READ THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC MAY GOD BE WITH YOU I HAD NO IDEA YOU WERE ILL YOU SOUND SO ENERGETIC WHEN EVER WE SPEAK BY TELEPHONE YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS AS WELL AS EVERYONE ELSES LIFE IS SO PRECIOUS THE LOWRIDING THING IS JUST FOR ARE ENJOYMENT ITS WHAT MAKES US HAPPY AND YOU AREADY HAVE DONE WHAT MOST WILL NEVER DO IN A LIFE TIME CONGRATS ON EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON IN SAN BERDO YOU GOT MY #ONCE AGAIN GODBLESS TAKE CARE THE MAYOR


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

you are so sweet i just pm you see you this sunday.




> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:24 AM~7655919
> *CHERYL JUS READ THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC MAY GOD BE WITH YOU I HAD NO IDEA YOU WERE ILL YOU SOUND SO ENERGETIC WHEN EVER WE SPEAK BY TELEPHONE YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS AS WELL AS EVERYONE ELSES LIFE IS SO PRECIOUS THE LOWRIDING THING IS JUST FOR ARE ENJOYMENT ITS WHAT MAKES US HAPPY AND YOU AREADY HAVE DONE WHAT MOST WILL NEVER DO IN A LIFE TIME CONGRATS ON EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON IN SAN BERDO YOU GOT MY #ONCE AGAIN GODBLESS TAKE CARE THE MAYOR
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, just bearly discovered this topic...and just wanted to say that i hope you are feelin better and to stay strong!!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU CAMACHO TELLYOUR PRESIDENT I SAID WE NEED TO HAVE A BASEBALL GAME AGAINST YOU GUYS TELL ME WHEN WHERE AND HOW



> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7658192
> *wow, just bearly discovered this topic...and just wanted to say that i hope you are feelin better and to stay strong!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 10 2007, 11:17 AM~7658437
> *THANK YOU CAMACHO TELLYOUR PRESIDENT I SAID WE NEED TO HAVE A BASEBALL GAME AGAINST YOU GUYS TELL ME WHEN WHERE AND HOW
> *


shit, we just a bike club for now...our car club fell off on us...  but its gonna be back soon...under new management!!!!


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

hey we will join you guys against them!



> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 01:51 PM~7659726
> *shit, we just a bike club for now...our car club fell off on us...   but its gonna be back soon...under new management!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DolleGirltherapper_@Apr 11 2007, 05:02 PM~7668963
> *hey we will join you guys against them!
> *


WHAT UP DOLLE


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey dirty are you coming down for san bernardino this year


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY CHERYL.....WHATS UP....ARE YOU COMING OVER TONIGHT? IF NOT IT CAN WAIT UNTIL TOMARROW AND WE'LL HIT THE MALL AND GO SHOPPING......


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN I JUST SAW THIS TOPIC I HOPE UR FEELING BETTER CHERYL


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you




> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 11 2007, 09:45 PM~7672116
> *DAMN I JUST SAW THIS TOPIC I HOPE UR FEELING BETTER CHERYL
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm sry to hear about your illness i too have a pres who is sick they only gave him a year but he still here so even thought the docters say you have a certain amount of time to live you can beat it, just be strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you so much i got my head all the time



> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 12:58 PM~7676155
> *i'm sry to hear about your illness i too have a pres who is sick they only gave him a year but he still here so even thought the docters say you have a certain amount of time to live you can beat it, just be strong. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY300C (Apr 18, 2007)

ILL KEEP THEM AND THEIR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank u




> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY300C_@Apr 17 2007, 07:17 PM~7715280
> *ILL KEEP THEM AND THEIR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS
> *


----------



## sassylove (Apr 4, 2007)

my prayer are with you always


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanx



> _Originally posted by sassylove_@Apr 18 2007, 11:22 AM~7720179
> *my prayer are with you always
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sassylove (Apr 4, 2007)

you looked good in fresno i hope all is well


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Cheryl I hope all is going well for you. 

Blue Diamond is looking tight


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you tony o

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 25 2007, 01:55 PM~7771674
> *Whatup Cheryl  I hope all is going well for you.
> 
> Blue Diamond is looking tight
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 27 2007, 10:51 AM~7785915
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 28 2007, 12:01 AM~7787010
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



See you in San Diego :wave:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah tell the other RO's out there that I was going to the DUB SHOW this week end with me that I can't make it I have to get ready for the STREET LOW SHOW this year we are all going to that show so tell them I'm sorry but the next one I will be there and thank you for offereing to help set up.





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2007, 02:03 PM~7787024
> *See you in San Diego :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER...SORRY CHERYL IT TOOK TOO LONG...
MAG COVER(S)
















THE QUEEN..


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS MANNY




> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 29 2007, 07:06 PM~7798958
> *BETTER LATE THAN NEVER...SORRY CHERYL IT TOOK TOO LONG...
> MAG COVER(S)
> 
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

pics come out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Congradulations on the magazine feature :thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 1 2007, 06:24 PM~7814144
> *Congradulations on the magazine feature  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey wears everyone at??????


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

where r u at we r getting ready to leave r u going



> _Originally posted by ghost1_@May 2 2007, 12:26 AM~7816645
> *Hey wears everyone at??????
> *


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes sir- ree!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY CHERYL...WHATS UP? SEE U SUNDAY?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

ok yes sir reee i will i miss you guys sorry ive been going through it



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 2 2007, 09:56 PM~7824334
> *HEY CHERYL...WHATS UP? SEE U SUNDAY?
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY GIRLY....WHATS UP? SORRY THERE WAS A MISCOMMUNICATION WITH THE SHOW....BUT..THERS ALWAYS ANOTHER SHOW...ANYWAYS...LET ME KNOW ABOUT SUNDAY AND YOU KNOW THATS MOTHERS DAY...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah i forgot so we changes it to the next sunday after mothers day





> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7855179
> *HEY GIRLY....WHATS UP?  SORRY THERE WAS A MISCOMMUNICATION WITH THE SHOW....BUT..THERS ALWAYS ANOTHER SHOW...ANYWAYS...LET ME KNOW ABOUT SUNDAY AND YOU KNOW THATS MOTHERS DAY...
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

SOUND GOOD...YOU COMING OVER THIS WEAK? CALL.ME


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YEAH I GOT TO GO SEE MY SPECIALIST IN WESTMINSTER THIS WEEK ILL CALL ILL BE THERE MISS YOU GUYS A WHOLE BUNCH



> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 8 2007, 07:48 AM~7857357
> *SOUND GOOD...YOU COMING OVER THIS WEAK?  CALL.ME
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

WHAT SPECIALIST? YOU DIDNT TELL ME....


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

FOR MY HEART ITS TICKING STILL IM STILL ALIVE LMAO



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI MY FREIND




> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 8 2007, 11:00 PM~7864215
> *WHAT SPECIALIST? YOU DIDNT TELL ME....
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

WHATS UP?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY MOTHERS DAY





> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 14 2007, 07:30 AM~7898836
> *WHATS UP?
> *


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU TOO......DID YOU GET MY PHONE MESSAGE YESTURDAY? ANYWAY.....DID YOU HAVE A NICE DAY?


----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT GIRL?


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

call me up i miss you




> _Originally posted by saclassics1985_@May 15 2007, 09:39 AM~7907888
> *WHERE YOU AT GIRL?
> *


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

what´s up rollerz ???????have a good day from sweden


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hi everyone sorry i havent answered some of you guys i will see you all soon


going down for surgery number 3 on thursday wish me luck hope to see youall real soon :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jun 14 2007, 12:06 PM~8104326
> *hi everyone sorry i havent answered some of you guys i will see you all soon
> going down for surgery number 3 on thursday wish me luck hope to see youall real soon :cheesy:
> *


i'll pray everything goes well :angel: p.s good luck


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks



> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 14 2007, 12:29 PM~8104466
> *i'll pray everything goes well :angel: p.s good luck
> *


----------

